# Clomid & Tamoxifen Girls * Part 16 *



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

New Home Girls .. Happy   and lots of    for some wonderful Christmas & 2009 BFP's 

Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Ok here's our new list, im gonna go by 14dpo! Good Luck 

 

CR ~ 

Hope ~ 

RJ ~ 

Jenny ~ due to test 13th 

FF ~ due to test 14th 

Lettsy ~ due to test 15th 

TK ~ 

Misty ~ 

FO ~ due to test 20th Jan 

Reesy ~ 

J&WM ~ due to test 25th 

Knikki ~ due to test 28th 

Serenfach ~ due to test 6th Jan 

DK ~ due to test 6th Jan 

CU ~ due to test 9th Jan


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

Morning all! 

Well I am up bright and early and everyone (with the exception of puppy !) is still asleep so having a cup of hot Ribena (DO YOU REMEMBER THAT!) in peace and quiet!    

Took temp this morning and it's gone up just under .2 again so happy with that. Also cramps almost gone so cross ur fingers for me that it was implantation!  

My boys and their little friend makde Christmas biscuits with me yesterday... angels, stars, father christmas, bells etc and spent ages decorating them. Left them to dry at the BACK of the work surface last night. Just come down and they've gone! Only 'person' in the room overnight was the pup!  Not gonna need feeding this morning    

Right off to drink my childish drink  

XX Nik


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

TracyK - I'm real sorry to hear about your tube, you must be really upset.  Every time you think you're getting there then something else seems to happen.  I'm also sick of getting bad news at the hospital every time - but it will turn around hun.  I hope you are feeling better once you've looked into your different options.

Love
Jenny
xx


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi ladies!

Just getting ready to go to take jack to hosp he has meeting with his con today to see how he is recovering after his op 

How are we all this morning?day?xxxx


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

Dear DK,

Hope all goes well with little man for his follow up.   

Am fine this end, just going more   in the 2ww   8dpo now and cramps easing off so got all my fingers crossed  

Anyway, good luck this morning.

XX Nik


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

morning ladies...jandwmommy OMG carnt believe wot the puppys done 

bet you sons not happy   he will probley think you eat them all..lol 

good luck for this month   its your month

how you feeling 

dk,hope the hosp goes well   how you feeling today hope you are feeling better 

TK...are you up yet   probley still sleeping seems you never slept the night before


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

fo...hows you todayhope your tooths better   

hi rees..and everybody else 

sorry but i carnt remember you all   theres so many but my lists getting longer 

cu xx


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

Morning girls

DK - Hope you're feeling better today, and no more pain or bleeding  
Tracy - Sorry to hear the hycosy was painful.  It sounds dreadful.  
TK - How are you this morning?  Glad you get to cancel the lap & dye, it will mean that your belly button won't end up looking like a hot cross bun    Oh, you have inspired me to write this poem in your honour...

Congratulations to our dear friend TK
Her BFP has made our day
You're well and truly up the duff
And if some days you're feeling rough
With morning sickness, dizzy too
Rest assured, we're here for you
The way you're always here for us
Especially when we make a fuss
About pains in ovaries and other parts
Saying, "TK, please look at our charts"
With your sense of warmth and fun
You're going to be a fantastic Mum!
xxx

Oh, I've woken up feeling so     for us all, must be all the BFPs  
We had 2 in 2 days, then 2 in 1 day... I reckon on Sunday we're going to get 2 in 1 hour (at least)!!!  Come on girls, let's go for the record  
Hi everybody else... ooh, there's so many of us now   xxx


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

Hi Clomid user,

Have had to promise the boys we'll make more after school   They're very used to pup eating everything. He is called Radley and I have this morning told him I may turn him into a handbag of the same name     

Only joking he's lovely just a pain in the    

Still got mild AF type pains but nowhere near as bad..... can't get my chart ticker to show but if you fancy clicking on the gobbledegook link it'll brink my chart up  

TK --- How ru today PREGNANT laydeeeeeee?

XX Nik


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Morning all you lovely girls

How are we.

Hi,Misty,CU,tk,FO and j&wm and all the others 

Mmm my temp has shot up today   and still have sore (.y.) around nips areas      am tired too


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

Rees and JAWM - Your charts are looking fabulous!
Can you wait to test until Sunday?  I'm getting excited


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

Dear Rees1978,

Just had a peek at ur chart and does it look to you like implantation dip on 5dpo? All looking good hon   4u.

My boobs started to get sore on Tues and by last night and today are aching and feel heavy. Still got af cramps but nowhere near as bad. Would you check my chart and c what you think? My dip not big like urs but judging by cramps 6 & 7 dpo and slight dip am hoping!

MISTY - - U think it looks good? 

XX Nik


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hey Misty,

I thought my chart looked good but just dont want to get hopes up   me and JAWM have the same kind of symptoms.

I want to test today but only 8/9 dpo? xx  pea test police are about


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

I think you chart looks very promising hun?


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

Hi Reece and Misty,

Glad you think chart looks good as I wasn't sure it'd gone up enough  

I am the same honey don't wanna get my hopes up. If I wasn't on the clomid I would say I was pg but the clomid is so cruel the way it gives us all the symptoms.

Today TMI WARNING!!!!

Today I have got a pain inside my vagina like someone sticking a pin in it..... strange!!!!!

I have to admit I stupidly tested this morning with an ebay strip and surprisingly enough BFN. However, what's really wierd is I'm not upset, just instantly thought it'll show up soon enough.... am I totally  

XX Nik


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

I think all our charts look brilliant!
I suspect I ov'd a couple of days earlier than my chart is showing (had horrible stomach cramps).  Have now got AF type pain and sore boobies, so that's 3 of us  
Ha!  JAWM you cracked    I know I'm going to crack soon, feel better knowing you cracked first


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

Yeah now everyone can test without feeling they let the side down lol!

Have also been surfing HPT gallery lol! Obsessed, me NEVER! 

Is it 3-4 days after implantation that you can get BFP's?


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh youve cracked hun and tested  maybe its still to early babes.  

I am not on clomid this month was last month with horrible SE's So if Im pg it will be a natural one...got a feeling I am but should not say that either x


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Im also Obsessed with surfing pg signs


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

Me too!  I think I know them all off by heart  

PS - Not sure how early you can test - that bit is still a mystery to me x


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

Hi Rees,

Yeah I know I am daft....

Official test date not til Xmas day or 14 dpo Xmas eve so WAAAAAAY to early...... just needed to pee on a stick!

So today was at least 7 days too early lol and the strips don't show up as strongly as first responses either.... filled a few minutes  

FF says to get reliable result should be at least 14 dpo as first reponse aren't even that guaranteed early..... still live in hope eh!


Not gonna buy my first response til sat late afternoon so can't use that too early either!
How sensitive are they?
XX Nik


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

LOL   At just needed to pea on stick,,,no what you mean..no more stick peeing      

I am not sure how sensitive they are hun maybe 20-25 mUi i think?

My test date is 25th Dec but really not sure what dpo i am today ..Hmmmm


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

Rees, 

Your chart says 8dpo hon same as me . . . . . 

God this is driving me nuts today lol . . . so near and yet so far..... from sanity that is!

Will obey the           and not test any more....this hour


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

J&WM

ha ha hun.

Stop testing I am watching you  
    

I want to test


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

Hi honey,,,,, 

I justify it by saying I will be able to see the difference each day    

Do you think my temp is doing the right thing then hon?


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

I think so hun but im not that good with charts,not sure about mine either but Misty reckons they look good?x


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

you lot are all   lol...

no more testing cos i will set the    on yous


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

I agree and admit the charge of being   your honour!

XX Nik


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Can I do one test CU before sunday? 

I have to wait for mine to come in post first anyway?


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

hon yu do as many as you like! Just don't get down if neg as very unlikely to show yet.

But post the results anyway!


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hee hee I dont have any spotting or cramps though? just still sore boobies 

so derserve to have my bfp by now,only want the one bambino        please santa can I have a bfp?


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

Rees..1 test b4 sunday  ok then but just 1 

you lot crack me up  lol..lol...lol

does any1 no much about cm  im on day 7 and will prob ov day 14 but then again could be as early as day 10

i just went to the toilet TMI WARNING   AND IT WAS HANGING DOWN bout 5cm long(im not a bloke )lol

cm xx  i keep calling myself cm i think im mucus 

i mean cu xx


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Mucas  u do make me laugh 

Cu I dont know much abouut cm but what was hanging down a string of cm?


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

rees...yes it was a string bout 5cm long  cu xx


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

CU

Oh thats a bit funny  i think your supposed to get more cm when pg but i dont seem to have much 

I have a feeling im pg but cant stop getting my hopes up either though


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

CU, if you have mucas like that you should get busy and keep going , i never really had much EWCM but we had bms from cd 8 to cd20


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Morning ladies

 happy this am, temp gone up at last,    also (.Y.) feel huge, it the way when typing,  

had to take v strong pain killer last night for my tooth but feel a lot better this am,

know what you mean about pg signs, googled 10 DPO and comes up with lists  

WE ARE ALL GOING CRAZY  

tk hope ya doing ok hun, still can't believe ya UTD   

will be back later, noe dh is off work we're off down the shop to sort out benchs

much love to all

Fo


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

CU get BMSing hun

Hiya Bubs,glad youe scan went well,how you doing?

What other pg signs did you get hun,?


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hey FO I googled 8 dpo..going mad!!  were all googling symptoms..lol.........


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

FO . . .ur so much stronger than me 10dpo and not tested   you go girl!

CU I agree . . .get bms'ing and don't stop til ur chart shows clear temp shift!

Oh dear, like anyone needs an excuse to 'enjoy' Christmas . . . you've got one now  

Now off to google 8dpo symotoms . . . thanks for that rees


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

joeandwillsmummy 

Were all going bonkers 
google ing mad!


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

jwm  not good just haven't got ant test, ordered some yest so will have 20 to waste  

just put maria cd on, my fav xmas song, All i want for christmas is you, had a sing song, love it

Fo


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

CU - I agree with Bubs and Reesy, that dangly cm can only mean one thing... you are super fertile, so get to it NOW!!!  Sounds like ov is imminent.  Hopefully, you'll see a temp shift in the next day or two


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

Oh FO . . . . I'd have kept quiet  

I have managed not to do another one . . . . . TODAY LOL!

I am sat here feeling quite nauseous and then telling myself i am imagining it!

Everything I read on google just tells me that testing @ 8dpo is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO a total waste of time   why can't i wait?

Just wanna know, and if not get on with next cycle!

Anyone else wish they could forget about it?


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

my signs were as follows:   severe back ache at ovulation
                                    sore nips from 3dpo( get them when due on)
                                    headache & tiredness
                                    hot flushes at 5dpo
                                    dry lips
                                    white creamy cm
                                    and first faint positive on 10miu test (ebay)at 9dpo, after i dug it out of the bin after work to see a faint line, thought it could possible be evaporation line, so tested again, after the 5 mins( when they tell you to chuck it away) the line came up so i carried on testing 2-3 a day, i found afternoon wee better than morning, and then they satrted coming up alot quicker although still faint. (my mum said they are probably dodgy tests, negative woman) and at 13dpo i did a clear blue digital which came up pregnant 4-5wks


----------



## Dilee-99 (Oct 7, 2008)

Hello My Lovlies

TK must be off celebrating, good girl!!

I cannot exactly remember my symptoms, I ov'd day 14 and used opks which were positive cd12 and cd13 so I thought is may be coming (Not everyone gets on with opk's but I highly reccomend getting the ebay ones). I had a very steady temp rise and felt generally premenstrual with sore boobs,dry lips and cramps. I tested 8 dpo and negative with 10mlmol tests then again 13dpo and got faint positives from then on. Did not do a clearblue until one week later. By five wks was waking up hungry,feeling nauseas,cramping and boobies sore and bigger xxxx

I had a small amount of ewcm but I have had much more on anovulation cycles and from ovulation stayed fairly dry all the time although have small amounts of cm last few days.

Yummy, hopes it helps!!

Dilly


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks bubs and dilly for that info

I only still have tender breasts started to feel sore ish from about 5dpo and have been more hungry yest and today and also today irritable,no cm but temp has shot up today 8-9dpo??


----------



## Coffee republic (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah - 2 BFPS since I last looked on here         

RJ and TK - super news

For every-one else think about you all lots

I went to GP today to officially say I am pregnant - feel a bit of a fraud some-how - pg tests still positive and boobs a little bit sore but not much and its rather weird to think I am pregnant.

Loads of baby dust to every-one - especially jenny my cycle buddie

CRx


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Oo oo oo       ebay pg test just turned up   off to do one even though i know its 2 early  

not sue i like the idea of dangly cm yuk sure its not spare    

fo


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Goooooood Afternoon girlies.

Misty ~ love ur poem hun, put a big smile on my face   thanks hun   how r u today anyway?! hope ur alright!

Dilly ~ how r u stranger?! sorry to hear u've not been feeling very well hun! hope ur feeling better! thanks for that msg on in the other thread! x 

CR ~ it feels weird doesn't it?! knowing that ur pregnant but not quite believing it. Wheres ur ticker girl?! x  

J&WM & Reesy ~   STOP OBSESSING! hope ur both alright! If ur testing on the interent strips test from 9/10 dpo! i done 4 tests between 6-8dpo n all came back neg. Then something ''told me'' to test that night (10dpo) n thats when the dream came true!   hold in there n it will happen! x

FO ~ glad ur gob's feeling a bit better! bummer about the dentist drilling to much... i know what i would have done....     glad ur being strong n not testing 2 early! x

CU ~ where r u hiding today?! x

Bubs ~ Hope ur alright hun! x 

Cat, Shelle, Lettsy, Jenny & everyone else ive missed....    

P.S can u let Cat know the result of all tests so she can update the list please girlies x

P.P.S OH and dont think ur gonna get rid of me that easy! Im here to stay n make sure u all stay   & celebrate the long line of BFP's i know are gonna come!!! x x


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks for the advice ladies, 

every1 is going bonkers 

im going to start   as from tonight,should i do it every day

roll on sunday when you pea on sticks carnt wait hopefully more bfps

i can feel another bfp comeing on    
fo.. i no its cm cos i put it between my fingers and its so sticky
 just turns watery and the last time i bms was yesturday so it would of come out by now

 for your bfp fo..cu xx


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

TK...im not hideing im hear now 

come on fo..wots your test sayhow many dpo are you


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

CU ~ Shouldnt u be....Busy  

Come on FO whats the result?


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

we talk about cm like its so normal  

Yo tk old chum, gob loads better cheers

just tested, Big   off NO but knew it would be, only at the most 10 dpo, not even sure as chart so odd,

well off to the shop so catch up later you crazy cats  

fo


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

TK.. i dont have a ticker or anything dont no how to do it


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Still time for it to change FO hun   glad ur gobs better! 

Take Care n speak later x x 

CU ~ Click my beanie ticker n it will take u 2 the website, then click the ttc, pick the ticker u want then copy & paste the BBcode in to ur sig box on ur profile here! x if u get stuck, just shout lol x


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

HELPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP 

YOU SAID SHOUT DID YOU HEAR ME TK    

IVE JOINED UP AND ITS LETTING ME COPY BUT NOT PASTE 

IN THE SIG BOX CU XX


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

ive done it

cu xx


----------



## knikki (Aug 22, 2008)

Hi guys,

Just saying a quick hello.

Hello to the newbies and massive congrats to TK and Raspberry Jam!

FO - glad to see you sound a bit chirpier.

Rees -   

N x


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

TK - I'm so glad you're not going to abandon us. Your BFP has really given us all much needed boost, look how excited and   we're getting  
Clomid User - Congratulations on getting the ticker - it took me a lot longer to work it out.  The bible says that as soon as you get the hangy cm you should get to it immediately - it's the most fantastic sign possible.  So don't delay, get dh's trousers off asap   With regards to frequency of BMS, it all depends on the quality of your dh's .  If they are good and strong you can go for it every day.  If they are a bit on the low side, then just do it every other day. 
FO -   another one cracked   I know it's only a matter of time before me and Reesy crack too  
CR - Hellooo, glad you now have official confirmation - don't worry, your bump will appear in no time at all  
Dilly - How are you?  Thanks for the list. It's such a bummer that so many of the signs of being preggers are exactly the same as evil AF. Why do we have to go through this wait, it's making me more   than normal  
Jenny - How are you today?  Ready for the next round?  
Hi Nikky Nakky  and everybody else x


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Do any of you ladies know how many days your temp should be elevated for to be pg and also what about thermal shift does that mean increased prog?


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

The bible says 18 days.  It also says that temperatures typically rise within a day or so after ovulation and are the result of the heat inducing hormone, progesterone.
Hope that helps


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks misty,

I dont know if my charts good or not really now reading things on google


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

come on rees1978 your chart looks great don't get down    

You have a small dip on cd19 so could've implanted then or up til yesterday.

My chart last month was textbook and wasn't pg! 

Your temp is rising and that's good it show plenty of progesterone!

Come on hon hang in there!

XX Nik


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks Nik,

I'll try to get positive again.

Two pregnant women in the canteen at lunch exchanign pg symptoms...  

Im so glad I done early shift today although getting up was hard as I get to leave at 4.30 may pop to next on way home to buy myself something  retail therapy


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

I did that last week online .... ended up with a super duper new washing machine 9kg !!!!!!!!1

Keep chin up hon we WILL get there . . . .


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks babes.

Theres a skirt i like,gona get it...  shouldnt really as money is tight but hey,fancy a red wine aswell but better not have one of them


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

OI Misty dont blame my bfp on u being   LOL x Glad it brings u all hope. I remember readin success stories & thinking... ''So it does happen''   x Im gonna be the one kicking ya in ya cyber  when i see negativity coming from ya all  

Reesy ~ ur temp should stay up for 18 dpo, thats why im still charting, just to make sure (even though im testing every day as well  ) Anyway uve gotta stay positive & even though its really really hard stop obsessing!   u'll get there hun! x


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

Rees - Next is fab, get your   down there.  Really, your chart is looking great.  Have a look in the bible - the preggers charts tend to wiggle about.  The important thing is that you have a clear shift upwards. And that dip could well be implantation!!!  Please don't get disheartened.  This could be your month   It really does look good, I promise, so lay off the red wine x
TK - As well as kicking our cyber   , can you shimmy some of that   our way?


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks Misty for helping me.I wont have the red wine...

   

Are you ok hun?

Wheres the bible?


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Ofcourse i can.... 
                        get rubbing the screen....
                                                            NOW!!!!!!!

                                

                                          GOOD LUCK GIRLIE'S 

And remember i wasn't on clomid this month n haven't been since Oct, i wasn't obsessing n driving dp mad with demand  so relax n enjoy  instead of having ''baby making'' all the time! i know its hard but it will happen! i didn't think it would especially while ttc naturally but it has n 2 me its a miracle so dont lose hope coz IT WILL HAPPEN when u least expect it!!!!!


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

Hi hon, if it's the same bible i follow   then it's trhe website we use for our charts! 

And Misty is right (AGAIN   ) when she says the charts that are utd are more all over the place. I panicked cos mine wasn't last month and is this month then remembered i DIDN;T get pg last month  

I don't know how I left you all for 3 months .... this is the best website ever... and u lot are the GREATEST!

Feel the need for big cyber          

XX Nik


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

Wow - I agree - you girls are the best! I touched the screen and felt the power!!!! 
Sorry, I got there first


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Hello girls,

CR - thanks for the babydust - how you doing?

Misty - I'm really good thanks, I feel so much better when not on the clomid.  We are having an 'au natural' month this month and I am hoping that I get some of TK's luck there.  Apparantly womb lining should be thicker without the clomid so praying that there's just enough clomid in system to make my left ovary ovulate and then not too much so my womb lining is good - I've ordered loads of chocolate covered brazil nuts - well it is xmas!  & its looking good reflexology woman said she thought I might ovulate from left side this month (right tube is a bit dodgy)      Also is good that not havign to fit in the BMS round work as think ovulation will be around boxing day.  Lets hoep next month is for both of us - there's been loads of bfps this month.

Hello Rees

Knikki - how are you today feeling more positive about your tx?

However little worry is that DH now has high blood pressure must be all the stress of this and of work (both our jobs are at risk but hopefully it will all work out fine)

Busy but promise to do much more pesronals over xmas.  touching the screen now.

Love
Jenny
xx


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

Hi Jenny - Yes, I believe that BFPs are catching so ours should be on their way soon  
Your reflexology woman sounds great - she really sounds like she knows what she is doing.  Mmmm, brazil nuts, again a fantastic fertility food.  Also, ice cream is supposed to be good (I know, any excuse   )
Sorry to hear that your dh has high blood pressure.  Has he had more than one test?  Hope it's just a minor blip, and it goes back to normal soon


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

hell's bell's girls you have  soo much today


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Phew i'm knackered, we've been building my new benchs, my sofa feels great

HI ya Nik  

oh dear forgotten what you all have been saying   soz i'm crap 

who's still about ?

fo


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

Hiya hon, I'm still about  

Just made cranberry and white choc chip cookies for the boys teachers tomorrow! HAD to try one and they're yummyyyyyyyyyyyy 

How you doing now hon?


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

joeandwillsmummy 
they sound so yummy,i bought some chocolate carving it all the time...Naughty fatty stuff but so yum yum!!

Im at home chilling thank god,mother in law coming over soon dh wont be back for awhile...

not testing yet will test as soon as cheepies arrive hun xx


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

They are yummy and dead easy!

Had email this morning saying they'd be sent so should be tomorrow f 

My cramps have gone pretty much now but my (.y.) 's r So sore, not nips just round the side, they feel like they're getting in the way  

be warned bout the ebay ones, for those of us who can see a line in the dark the evap lines can be a bit disconcerting! Had one today I think, even dh said 'it's very very faint but i can see something' . . . . 

XX Nik


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

j&wmummy hope the puppy dont eat them  

make sure you put them up


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi cat...wear are you  how are you feeling 

im ok no se at all    feel great

i just hope its working it feels so differant to clomid,i think its made me feel quiet happy 

not sure why   

hows every1 tonight cu xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Hi hunny I am here just doing some modding .. blimey you lots are proper chatters today   found myself wanting to rub the screen for some of that bfp luck  

How are you all 
Cat x


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

cat..im getting worried i have no side effects, i just feel normal 

how do you feel?? i have to ask you cos i dont no any1 else thats on lectrozole  cuxx


----------



## Dilee-99 (Oct 7, 2008)

reesyroo ur chart looks good and makes sense to me that size of temp increase reflects progesterone as my chart was a very graduel steady increase then was level and as you prob heard a million times no my progesterone was just 22 xx

TK U is so UTD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hope, RJ,CR dont be running away!

Yo FO, Jen and un all u birds get screen rubbing and can we have a poll............. who uses opks?

I'm feeling better today just tied and a bit sicky but lovin it as day off and nice reminder I got my little chrissy pressie tucked away in there xxxxxxxxxx

Dilly


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I feel totally normal too hunny ..its wierd   but also good not to be totally   like I was on clomid   I will let you know how my scan goes on monday .. with it being the first cycle of treatment for over a year I am not expecting miracles as figure it must take a least a couple of cycles to crank the ovaries up   but it would be great if it has done something     have you got a scan next week ? are they monitoring you ?

Dilly   its the best Christmas present ever 

Cat x


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

evening all

HI Dill, glad ya doing ok, must be strange feeling sick and being happy about it  

HI ya CU and Cat, 

we're just watching Shaun of the dead, v funny film

fo


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Fire Opal ..Hi hunny   I have heard that is a funny film  

Are you alll organised for Christmas ?

Cat x


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

not much to sort out really, off to wales to dh M&D's so no food shopping needed, 

just got to take a selection of cheeses and olives, so shopping at local farm shop on sat then off to town to buy myself a couple of new cozy jumpers for me, wales is cold and windy, 

made sure it's going to be a chilled xmas as not in the mood for madness

how about you hun

fo


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

That sounds lovely hunny nice and chilled out ..make sure you get some lovely warm woolies hun    ..I don't have to buy much food wise either just pressies and only got a couple more to buy so getting those early on Monday morning after my scan .. its really wierd getting used to being able to eat proper food ..still can't bring myself to buy food   as have been on cambridge food for so long so have been finishing that off mostly with just the odd bit of food in between .. 

~Cat x


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

i'm leaving the weight issue til the new year, 

had a af sensation earlier, not pain just that feeling when you know she's just round the corner, bit early but who knows with this month, I've dropped below my coverline twice and now high temp   

fo


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

HI,cat yes got a scan on 24th dec

roll on your scan im keeping   for you and hope its working

hi fo,your crimbo sounds very nice ive got a noisey one,im at home this year never been at home before

im normally at mum or dads and have been for 10 years...so turkey hear i come


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

how do i do charting...never done it before...wear is the chart and how do i look at other peoples


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

cu

click on my blue chart, go to ff, sign in and make ya ticker, when you get to the end, copy the bb code and paste it in the box in ya profile where you right ya ya info that show below ya post,

not really up on it, hope this is ok

fo


----------



## harmony802005 (Mar 8, 2006)

as i said to joe earlier i feel like there will be loads of bfp this month i got tk right xxxx


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

Morning ladies,

   Well I broke this morning  . . . My temp up a little more (see chart) and on internet strip there is something my dh says he ca see for sure   . HOWEVER it is so faint can't tell if evap line or not, but strange as darker than yesterday. 

So it has taught me a lesson......  Only do cheap tests lol!

However, since having my morning pee I have had periody type pains. Although fraction early it does feel like real af pains. 

So happy on one hand with strip test and temp but  af cramps kinda put me down. My (.y.) ' are so sore, hurt last night when took bra off and dh (very happy to check   ) said they feel full and heavy.     

DH sat here analysing test with me, and said he can def see the line but it's odd as can't tell if any colour. However, compared to yesterdays even after all this time for evap line, it's still more obvious.

OH why do we keep up with this heartache?

XX Nik


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

ooooh - J&WM sounding good for you, when will you test again to make sure or are you going to ask for blood test?

Dilly - I am using OPks the ones with the smiley face on.  First month it showed up but second month didn't show up even though i know from the scans and bloods at the hospital when I ov'd, so seems not 100% reliable, hopefully this month it will show up as not having any scans.  I can't be bothered doing my temparature every morning and charting its just not for me.

FO - your Xmas plans sound good - lots of relaxing, I'm starting the diet after Xmas too - we will have to start a new food monster thread

How well have we done for BFPs on this thread this month?  Tk - you have really given me some hope, rubbing the screen  

Love
jenny
xx


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

Dear Jenny,

Hubby handed me a first response and zilch nada nothing   Don't know how sensitive they are though.... seem to be listed on google as 20-25mui.  Still not due af for 8 days inc today, will be 14dpo on xmas eve, so may just be too early though am feeling pmt ish  

Compared todays strip to yesterdays and even dh can see a difference, though it's faded a bit since the 10 min cut off!

Just gonna wait and c . . . . gut is not even though temps up and poss line today. 

How ru? Ready for xmas?

XX Nik


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

Hi everyone . . . 

Advice PLEASE    

My next prescription of clomid may not arrive in time for cd2 due to christmas . . . I've read some people start it as late as cd 5 so would I be ok to start it when it does arrive, which should be cd 4? 

My fertility nurse away til after xmas now  

XXX Nik


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

Hi J&WM
Yep, the instructions say you can start it up to cd5, so should be ok.  Better to check with your doc first though.
I'm keeping fingers crossed that your line gets darker!  TK had AF type pains before her BFP, so stay  
People on here always say that a line is a line, and I've never had a line of any sort (even though I've got the cheapy peesticks) so maybe, just maybe  
Hi Jen - Naughty girl for not wanting to chart temps    It's so easy once you get into it, but I understand that you don't want to get obsessed by it all (like me!!!) x Hope you get your BFP soon, my dear x
 I have to say J&WM, once you crack, you crack completely   I really considered it this morning, but I want to do the test when my dh is home for the day - so maybe tomorrow I will crack too!  
Dilly - so cute, you at home snuggled in with your early Chrimbo pressy.  Such a lovely way to think about it  
Love to all, hope you have a happy Friday.


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

dear Misty,

Thanks for the advice . . . that's one panic over   I do find that focussing on the next cycle gives me one thing to look forward to . . .After my m/c in aug I took clomid and din't ov or nothing for 2 months until af induced with provera. I found that far harder than getting a BFN. At least each cycle I ov I have a chance of pg, if not taking clomid or no ov on clomid then I can't even feel like we're in the running!

I love the cheap ebay sticks as I can peeonastick as many times a day as i want without going bankrupt!

I test without dh then show him if I think I can see anything, as he will tell me straight . . . inagining it nik! If I get lines for next few days will get another first reponse, and would do the 'proper' one with him  

When are you due to test?

XX Nik


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

fo..Thanks..for that i will have a go  hows you today

j&wm..please dont worry hunny you do get af pains even whe you are pregnant,stay  

hi every1 how are we all


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Good Morning Girlies

J&WM ~ woohoo looking good for u this month hun! a line is a line! Get ur dh to do one  just to confirm lol x I had these weird painy type things below my belly button about a day or two before i tested, so try not to worry about it! like ive said... a line is a line!!! and u wont get a dark line on the Internet strips anyway! (unless u leave it for about 15/20 mins then it does get a lil darker)

CU ~ how r u today nutter?! did u want to know how to chart or look at charts?! here's info if u want to know about charting hun http://www.storknet.com/cubbies/preconception/bbt.htm

Misty ~ how r u doing me poet?!  hope ur alright! 

Well kept tossing n turning this morning, couldnt sleep but had a early night so not 2 bad. Still; charting my temp just to make sure  n it shot up to 36.8 today! Y'day was weird, starting to cry b/c i think its finally starting to sink in but its not b/c i sad about it but more that we've waited soooo long n its finally happened! looked at the tests a thousand times already! lol x

/links


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Good morning girlies,

What alot of chatter boxes we are!

How are we all? so glad its friday....im feeling rough today kept waking up all bunged uup with cold ect  

Hey Misty,J&Wmummy,TK,Jen,Nik,dilly,bub and all the pther lovely ladies  

Not sure which temp to log today think Iv done it right as kept waking through the night


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

Rees1978. . . . maybe it's the clomid but I too am bunged up . . don't feel like it's a cold but my sinuses just feel congested   What#s that all about.

AF pains back, lower backache but not due AF for another 7 days AFTER today. My face looks like a Christmas dot to dot for kids     and just feel queasy. Keep telling myself the nausea is cos I woke up SOOOOOOO many thimes last night!

with ref to your temp the bible as misty calls it says 

'Is it more important to take my temperature at the same time every day or after at least three hours of sleep?

Ideally, you will be able to take your temperature at both the same time and after at least three hours of sleep, but sometimes this is not possible. Do your best to meet the ideal as closely as possible. Whether or not you will have a more accurate temperature after sleeping the longest or at your usual wake-up time varies depending on your own unique metabolism. You will only really know after you have charted for several cycles and have experimented a little bit. ' 

What did your temp do then hon?

Misty, sorry hon but when ru due to test? Forgot . . .ANOTHER blonde moment    

Yeah once you've pee'd one one well.... just line them up   

TK - - How ru today pregnant lady   I seem to remember waking at odd times and finding it hard to sleep throughout both my pg's . . .think  it's natures way of getting you ready for when bubba comes along  

Jenny and FO - - I too am gonna hit the diet after xmas . . .maybe we can be supportive dieting buddies too!

Clomid User   How ru today?

XX Nik


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

Rees . . . has ff changed your ov date? Thought u were same as me 9 dpo now it says 2 ?

XX Nik


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hiya j&wm

Nice to hear from you. 
We seem to have all the same symptoms at the same time although I did not have cramps or back pain etc.

I dont want to get your hopes up but it is looking very good for you.

Im not on clomid at the moment so it cant be that for me.

Yes I took my temp after at least 3 hours sleep then which was 36.4 again and then when I woke after two hours it was 35.98 so I put the 36.4 one down on chart so its still high but now ff.com has moved my ovulation dayto day21 but thats wrong.

I feel so rough do you? still have sore (.y.) but nouthing else really,had my progestorone bloods done this morning so hoping for exellent result on Monday.

I think we might get our bfp's at the same time?

Mel

xx


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

J&WM how u doing hun?! symptoms r sounding good hun   im alright, been looking up about what i can n cant eat... always found that u can put anything between 3 & 4 stone while pregnant!!!     Bum!!! def gonna join some fittness group after chrimbo! lol x 

Reesy ~ how r u hun?! how come ur dpo has changed?! x


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hey TK,

Bless ya..dont eat raw eggs that's all i know...lol 

I know whats happend to my chart,thats def wrong,but temp still elevated..


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

lol dont eat raw egg anyway... urgh lol  Reesy x 


Hmm i dunno whats gone wrong with it either   guess ill just keep my fingers n toes crossed for ya a little longer   x


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

Hi Mel,

Do you know when u ov'd then hon? I just feel bloody awful today and have no idea why, the slightest thing and I think I'll cry   

All my symptoms sound great but after doing the 1st response dh insisted on feel very confused. Am 9 dpo today so I know it's still really too early. Sometimes I just get stuck in the 'it's never gonna happen, and aug was my clomid break' rut  . . . 

Still here's my symptom list! We can compare   

(.y.) much more sore than yesterday, so from 7dpo to today have gone from not to killing! Greasy nips . . . nice. Not overly painful but more sensitive than normal.

TMI WARNING! Sharp pains in vagina and periody aches when I have a pee, which last a while.

Temp up a little but nothing major, have a peep if you have time hon.

What happens to your chart if you put the lower temp down? Was it nearer your normal time?

TK - - - I remember being told no runny eggs and no mould ripened cheeses such as brie even is pasteurised. Don't panic bout the weight it'll be worth it!

XX Nik


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hun when i was scanned at the hospital day15 they saw my follicle 18mm and they said it was ready to pop in next few days 16,17,18,19 and said have bms 15,17,19 so the follicle wouldnt last till day 21...
I am sure I ov'd on day 16 ,

Your chart looks great and very promising babes.

My symptoms are sore boobies since dpo5,still sore,bunged up nose and running nose,not slept well at all so feel very knackerd 

You have alot of pg symptoms hun i think?

What do you reckon?


----------



## Hope34 (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi all, 

Just been trying to catch up on all the news there's too much for me to read!!! Its been a busy (but lovely) week at school with parties and Christmas plays so I have n't logged on at all.  Just SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO excited to see your BFP TK. What utterly fantastic news.  

Tracy, I read your comment about what I said about depression making ttc more difficult.  It was in no way intended to offend or upset anyone and I really apologise. 

Sending Christmas love to everyone.  

 xxx


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi ladies!

How are we all this mornin/afternoon

Got a few mins to chat as jack is at his school xxmas party 10-12 but got to go and pick him up in bit! All went well at hospital yesterday thank you everyone for your concern! He got to go back in 6months so thats good!

Day 10 for me and extreme pain in my sides   got my scan on monday but not hopeful at all as i beleieve i did the pills wrong this month   was all over the place in taking them!

Tk how u feeling mummy?Nearly 4weeks a   woo hoo! Have u booked a scan?

Katie xx   xx


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

Mel,

If I wasn't on clomid I'd be convinced pg but clomid does seem to taunt me by giving me all the same symptoms. My (.y.) are actually aching even though i'm not doing anything except sitting here right now. Nice

You could take your temp out for today, make a note of it then plot tomorrows as if it's was really disturbed it might not be true temp. Or I think if you click disturbed sleep on the symptoms boxes it takes it into account differently.

DK , so glad appt went well, and that he's bound to be having a lovely day at school!

Sorry about the pain, but it could indicate ov?

XX Nik


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi Nik,

I have discarded temp hun,can you see my chart please.

Yes I agreed about your clomid symptoms but clomid only made me feel sick,dizzy and very tired,with vivied reams and hot and cold seats,didnt have sore (.y.) but every women is totally different eh hun.

hoep were both pg     

hey my cheepies might come today


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

Hey mel, 

So it's moved ov back again? I'd leave it like that if today's temp was not accurate. Take it bang on tomorrow and see what you think?

Looking good I think! 

        

Wrapping presents now been at it all morning  and haven't even started on   from father christmas yet!"!!!!!!

XX Nik


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

Just a thought mel, the chart now looks like it might go triphasic? 

XX


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hiya Nik

What exactly does a triphasic chart do hun? I dont understand?xx


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi ladies!

Just picked jack up from nursery he had a lovely day bless him won some prizes and they had father christmas there and he got to see him and get some presents and rainbow dust how sweet!

He now watching a dvd and eating a lolly bless him!

How are we all??

Rees hun not spoken in a while you ok? x


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hello again girlies

DK ~ sorry to hear u've been getting pains hun but for what its worth i get on n off pains now n again so there's still some hope   no scan booked as yet. Spoke to the receptionist at my docs who said ive got to wait till im 8/9 weeks but going to make an appointment with a doctor instead as they might be able to  help me a bit more. Me being sneaky    

Reesy ~ a triphasic chart shows three levels of temperatures: pre-ovulation, post-ovulation, and then a second rise around 7-10 days after ovulation. x 

J&WM ~ U better get Santas pressie done or u wont be in his good book   x 

Hope ~ nice to hear from ya hun. How have u been?! x


----------



## knikki (Aug 22, 2008)

Hiya girlies,

it's nice to see that you are all so positive for this month.  I wish you all the luck in the world.
As most of you know, I've been fairly down lately which is why I haven't been on here daily, like normal.  I don't want to bring you all down...  I am ok at the moment though, trying to ignore a whole load of stresses or at least put them on hold until after christmas.

Jen - thanks for asking how I am feeling about tx.  I am ok about it i think.  Would like to have started this month tho.  slightly frustrated that with the holiday already being booked we are missing out on starting tx a month earlier...  Doh!!  but at least i can enjoy xmas without stressing about injections etc!!  

Rees - hope you are ok hun.  Good luck if you sneak a test today!!   

Misty - nice to hear from you hun.

Fo - you're quiet today!

Joeandwillsmummy - nice to see you back posting on the site.  

Hey DK, TK, Hope and Clomid User and anyone else I have missed!!


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hey TK Maybe mines a triphasic one then it looks that way to me     

your scan date will come around quickly hun,how are you feeling?

I just feel   really dry mouth too..HMmmm

Hey Nik     

R bless you are you ok  ?

I want to test    to early.

Hey CU Where are you? Misty?

FO-hows you hun?


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

Hi Mel,

Triphasic is just what TK said, and although not a guarantee is more likely to indicate pg! Hava a play on ff, put in few temps for next few days .... I did, close to todays and yesterdays, and it then said possible triphasic!     

Oh and to be more spooky, I have an unquenchable thirst and mouth feels like a dry bird cage!

TK - - Might be diff in your area but local to me the hosp won't do early scan UNLESS you tell them you've had cramping or spotting. . . my midwife told me to do just that at 5 wks next time (she's so optimistic!) otherwise I won't get one. She said not to bother before 5 wks as vvvvv unlikely to c anything. Worth a try?

Knikki . . .Thanks for welcoming me back! Just think though of TK who had no clomid, relaxed and BOSH!   !!!! When ru due to start tx again hon, been away so long didn't realise u not on clomid anymore. How do u feel about it all? Ru OK?    

DK . . glad he had nice time.... enjoy the dvd!

XX Nik


----------



## luski (Jan 4, 2004)

Start takin my clomid 4 the 1st time 2day. 

                        Am very nervous & excited at the same time

                        Any tips on wot i can do 2 give it the best 

                        chance of workin grately recived   

Thanks

Tammy x


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

Hi Tammy,

I have a clomid baby now 8 and have been on clomid for 6 month this yr, though only ov'd for 4. I have just started using preseed which comes highly recommended by lots of the ladies ttc. I also take vitamin b6, magnesium, epo (up to ov) then flax seed. Folic acid of course and i use opk from ebay as they work well in predicting ov so you can time your bms!

Hope this helps, Nik


----------



## luski (Jan 4, 2004)

Yeah helps alot goin shoppin later so can get vitamins etc...

      i dont get on here very often so will have 2 excuse me not no'in 

      wots goin on.


----------



## knikki (Aug 22, 2008)

Hi JoeandWillsMummy,

Not been on clomid for a few months now.  My dh has 100% abnormal sperm, so if I do end up pg naturally it really will be a miracle conception!  I am due to start ICSI in Jan.  Off on holiday on boxing day, and once I am back, I start with bloods etc.  Quite excited, but nervous at the same time.  it does seem to be the only way we will get pg, but we are still trying!!   

Hi Luski,  

Bless you - you sound so excited!!  Fingers crossed it works for you.
My only advice is try to take any side effects you can in your stride, although the hot flushing is just the weirdest feeling!!

Rees - I'm fine hun.  happy it's friday!!!  

N x


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Looks like it Reesy. really hope this is u month!   im feeling alright apart from needing the loo alot lol x 

J&WM ~ Im gonna wait till xmas is out the way then get down to the docs, sure i'll be able to twist her arm   see what happens. x are u still having af type pains?! 

Knikki glad ur feeling a lil better hun. Tell me to mind my business but have u thought of going to the docs for ad's or something? It doesn't mean ur mad but they really do help, even if its just for a few weeks  

Hi Luski, how r u doing?! hmm... anyway advice i can offer about clomid?! Some girlie's prefer to take it at night b/c they find they dont suffer the side effects as much but on the other side of things try not to stress urself out, try & enjoy  without ''on demand sex'' with nothing but ''baby making'' on ur mind and try not to obsess! I know its easier said than done but it really does work hun! x 

Also dont be disheartened if it doesn't work for or second time for u. I was on it 6 months n stopped in Oct (although i hope u wont be on it that long  )


----------



## knikki (Aug 22, 2008)

Hey TK,

I have considered it, but don't want depression on my medical records.
I know that shouldn't be a consideration, but it is.

Am trying to snap out of it myself!

N x


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

Hey Knikki,

When DS Joe was born he was ill for a long time    and I went to the docs. She was fab as I went asking for anti depressants. She said she'd give them to me but as I was suffering from STRESS not depression. She also put it on my sicknote for work .... so best of both worlds... happy pills and no depression on record  . And it's true, it was stress not depression as there was something causing it!

Worth a try hon? 

XX Nik


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

oh and nik! 

                                                    

xx Nik


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

Hi TK,

Only got the AF pains when I finish peeing and for a while after ?!?!?       Could you look at my chart if you get a chance? Wondered if going triphasic?


How ru ?

XX


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Girls - I can't believe this - this thread was only started on Wednesday and already there are 9 pages,

I'm going to apologise because I'm so busy around xmas I probably won't get chance to read it all but,

I am praying for all our pregnant girls a wonderful 9 months - bubs, tums, TK, RJ, CR, anyone I've missed

Luski - good luck with your first clomid cycle

Hi FO, DK, Rees, Knikki, Hope, J&WM, Harm

Where has our friend Podsy gone with all her good advice??

I just can't keep up with you all.  Anyhow I'm ok this month but poor DH is getting very stressed, last night he went out with work drinking and when I picked him up he said he's been working so hard for his promotion (which he has just got trial for) so that I don't have to worry about money and can just concentrate on baby-making - how lovely is that - my DH is fab really (he wouldn't admit this when he was completely sober!) 

This is so hard though he is worrying about me now I am worrying about him, before we were completely happy, its no wonder this stuff brings on depression and stress.

Love to everyone,

Jenny
xx


----------



## knikki (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks Joeandwills mummy.  I will definitely bear it in mind, but hopefully i will be back to normal soon.

Hey Jenny - glad to hear you are doing ok.


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hiya girls alot of   going on here again today.

J&WM - How spooky both got dry mouths    

Have you done anouther test? 

I must say I think my chart looks good now    

Hey TK..


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

Nope no more tests Rees!    

I think your chart looking mighty fine too!

What you reckon bout mine.... if i put same sort of temp in for tomorrow is says possibly triphasic          

Yeah we are a bit spooky  
XX Nik


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hey Nik,

Your chart looks great hun

we are spooky 

im wondering if my pea tests have arrived so i can do one tonight


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

Hiya girlies
Back home from work and ready for the weekend - Yippee!!
Nik Nak - I'm so sorry you're feeling down at the mo.  Waiting to start treatment is horrible and stressful, but glad that you putting a positive spin on it - you can have a fab Christmas and concentrate on the treatment and ttc in the New Year.  I hope you get your BFP very soon, and put all this horrible stressful time behind you    We'll always be here for you  
Jenny - Your husband sounds like one in a million.  Hope his BP is back under control.
TK - Well, look at your chart!!! A perfect example of the old triphasic pregnancy pattern.  You should send it to Toni Weschler to put in her next book  
Reesy and JAWM - Have a look at TK's chart.  That's what we want ours to do!  I think both of yours could be heading in that direction    I've had the dry mouth too!!!!!!!  OMG!!! We all have the same symptoms and are testing on the same day (Sunday  ) Oh, OK tomorrow then, seeing as somebody has already cracked   My AF pains went away but have now come back 
Oh Reesy     what's that about testing tonight? Am I the only one with nerves of steel?


----------



## sarah30 (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello Guys

Why am I not on the list  

Feel like cack at the moment am so so so so tired!!!

How is everyone else??

Sarah x x


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Knik ~ i understand what u mean hun and i hope u do manage to pull urself together! not long to go before ur hols now ay?! something to look forward 2  

Considerating ur ticker says ur 2 days away from af, ur chart is looking good! hasnt dropped which is a good sign!      

Sarah ~ sorry to hear ur not feeling 2 good atm! When i was doing the list i didnt know ur test date or anything so if u let us know, i'll ask cat to add ya


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

evening all

I'm here just got to read the 4 pages you guys have posted today,   

back in a bit

fo


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi all,god you have been gasing today 

not sure wots wrong with me today...feeling tired had headache all day and its not shifting 

had more cm today and have pains in the overys feels like af is on her way but only just had her.

do you think im ovulating  im craveing sugar badly...does any1 else crave it when they ov

im just trying to work my body out  hows every1 anywaycu xx


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Phew read all post and can't remember much

Nik   keep ya chin up hun, not long til ya hols

soz to tired for personals, v stressful few days moving shop, today we both didn't wake up til 11am   I NEVER sleep that long, then back and forth with car fulls, we had a falling out and i burst into tears  , been really really sad seeing the shop empty came home and cried again   , went and layed on the bed with the dogs and slept for 2 hours, still feel like i haven't slept, 
TMI i get pain in my tummy when i pee but more so when i strain to have a number 2    haven't tested today

feeling a bit numb and sleepy now, lost my smile tonight,   

fo


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

Dear Misty, Very strange we all got same symptoms . . . resisted buying first response today in boots! I congratulated myself   
I have af pains on and off all day today so gonna test with you guys on sunday then leave it  . . . my temp should drop on xmas day as af due on boxing day, if it hasn't arrived on 26th then i'll do another. Beginning to get to point can't think of anything else so need to rein myself back in!

(.y.) so sore now and did tesco tonight. . . . huge extra and i had to try not to vomit all the way round . . . even got a mouthful of acid. If i'm not pg i'm gonna be so annoyed feeling this crxp for nothin  

Clomid user , , , sound like your ovaries could well be gearing up. Yeah I get sugar cravings around ov . .. sometimes wake at 3 in the morning needing sugar!

FO . . . The pain when you pee or 'the other' (how coy considering we will discuss each others cm     ) is what i get, and it last a few minutes or longer. Sorry ur sad about the shop. In my time away I missed all about that so when u not so tired u must bring me up to speed!

TK . .. Hope you still doing good utd lady  

Everyone else too.... hope you all looking forward to the weekend!


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

hi jwm  your temp looks good hun  

short story, I'm a goldsmith (trainned since age 16) and opened my own jewellerys 2 years ago in our village, business been really good but after being on clomid and dealing with the side effects and knowing that if we do ivf in 2009 i don't want the worry or a shop, moved my workbench to our stone shed and will do commissions and repairs, no retail, everyone want to know ya business when you run a shop, so a relief in one way but sad as loved my shop,

 fo


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

lol J&WN yes im still good! 25 tests later n i think its finally starting to sink in! I know i shouldnt yet but i told my mum n think shes burst my ear drum   x how r u keeping up?! have u done any more tests?! x

Ello FO, sounds like u've been busy hun! Hope ur alright


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

FO -   hope things improve for you now you haven't got the shop on your mind as well, although it must be really sad seeing it empty, its no wonder you've been feeling so tired and sleepy after all the time you've been unwell.  I hope you are back full of energy in the new year.

TK - 25 tests!   I am so pleased for you, I can't wait to hear the news from your first scan 

Love
Jenny
xx


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

j&wm thanks its nice to no im not the only one who wakes at 3am for a munch  

hi fo and tk how you doing not been on much today feel a bit    cu.xx


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

TK

25 test lol   I think you can stop now, I've done 3 so far, none today, 

feel so tired don't even no why i'm still up, how you hun, bet its great telling family, i've gone though it inmy head so many times how i'd tell people.  

why you still up, get to sleep and rest that preggers bod 

fo


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi jenny dont think we have met yet..im trying to meet every1 one by one so dont forget who every1 is theres so many of yous

how are you cu.xx


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi CU I'm sure we will get to know each other I am often on here but just recently haven't been able to keep up with the personals with everyone as real busy.  Good luck with your cycle this month.  Hope you feel better soon, i've been reading your posts.  I get ovulation pain and now I've had scans I know for definite what it is and when.  It really frustrates me that sometimes my body does strange things and you can't explain them.  I see you have a scan next week - good luck.  Let us know what they see.  I'm having a month off clomid so no scans - start again in Jan that's if don't get a bfp first.  Have you had any scans already and do you just get the one?  My clinic seems to be one of the better ones and when I'm on a cycle sometimes I am getting scanned 3 times a week - it hasn't brough on the bfp yet though

I promise to be a much better fertility friender once I finish work on Wednesday and post more personals.

Please please please give us many more bfps this month


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

lol yep gonna stop testing now n just enjoy it all   its strange telling the family, only my mum knows b/c i want to wait till im past 12 wks! 

FO tiredness is a sign of pregnancy as well   still keeping my fingers n toes crossed for ya! 

Jenny bet ya cant wait for Weds to hurry up n come! have a few days rest  

Anyway girlies, better get off to bed now... starting to get a slight headache n catch up on the last couple of nights lol x 

Nighty Night & Sweet dream x


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

night night tk and all

sleep well,

Fo x


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

Morning ladies!

Well my (.y.) woke me up this morning aching!   However to counteract the excitement, when I p'd i got the familiar aches  

Also woke to test and found RAN OUT OF CHEAP STRIPS! Even I am not gonna use a clearblue (not digital) 6 daysa b4 af due! I had 3 false positives last month with them as the vetical blue line seems to absorb blue from the horizontal. DH and friend also thought def pos so not gonna bother with them ! Strange though as with both my ds's I used clearblue and it was reliable! Mind you both were nearly 5 weeks.

Look forward to chatting though not sure how much I 'll make it on today as got friends babies overnight tonight! 14 month and teething ( HEEEEEEEEEELLLLPPPP!) and 2 1/2 . . . . . .Ho hum! 

Anyway, if you feel inclined could you have apeek at my chart? Temp stayed the same as yesterday . . ..  Is this good or bad?

XX Nik


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Good Morning J&WM

Sorry 2 hear uve been having pains but i still dont think its af! looked at ur chart n its still looking good & it can only be a good sign  Bummer about running out of strips! i ordered sum more last night    dp cant believe it so its ''reassurance'' for him even though i got him 2 use one just to make sure they weren't dodgy   x

It should be nice babysitting tonight! help take ur mind off things for a night or so  

Ru still on?! x

Also did u get hot sweats in ur pregnancies?! last couple of mornings ive had these H.S! reminds me of the good ol clomid


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

Hi girls
I was so looking forward to spending the weekend with my dh, but forgot he's playing golf ALL day today.
Aaargh, I'm a golf widow  
Will spend it with my doggy and chickens instead  
JAWM - Your chart is looking really good.  Mine dipped today, so I guess AF is on her evil way.  Haven't bothered to test as still a long way off 10dpo.
TK - Hiya there!!! How's your eardrum   It must have been lovely breaking the news to your Ma.  I would love to give my parents the wonderful gift of being grandparents.  Let's hope it happens soon  
Come on Santa, bring us some more BFPs  
Jenny - Hello there. Don't worry about not having time to do personals at the mo. We can wait until Wednesday   How's DH?
Hello to all the rest - Reesy, DK, CU, Cat, Nik Nak, FO, Sarah, Luski, Minxy, PoDsy and all our lovely Up the Duffers


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Morning j&wm and tk,

Morning to you,im tired woke up before 7 couldnt even lay in at the week end,mind you i never lay in!

Hey TK How you feeling today and w&jm your chart lloks like a bfp to me,my temp also has gone up again?


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

Hi Reesy
Have your cheapy pee sticks arrived yet?


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

hey Misty no post has arrived yet hun   help me so confused with my chart it still says ov'd on day 21 but i know thats wrong think i ovc'd obn day 16 -17? 

Misy how you doing?


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hay Misty, Im good thanks hun! How r u?! It was weird telling my mum   after 3 years ttc with bfn's it came as a surprise lol x Bless ya with ur doggie & chickens. why dont ya play golf with ur hubby   x

Hay Reesy ~ how r u 2day?! how come ur chart says 3dpo again 

Just popping out to the shops. Back in 10 x


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

Yep, it's made your chart look a bit odd now, hasn't it.  I've got the same thing going on with mine.  You could be right though, because of your cm being ew on day 16.  Plus you ov'd earlier in the cycle last time.
Do you take your temperature at the same time everyday?
I'm getting the bible out.  Hang on, I'll be back in a tick  
Hiya TK - I only play crazy golf


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hey TK,Glad your ok mum2b

My chart keeps saying my ov date has changed which it hasnt because i had a scan,my temp has been going up and up,pray  it doesnt drop...


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

Reesy - you've put in a temp for tomorrow   Is that just wishful thinking that it's going to go up again


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

I know misty its weird plus my (.y.) started being tender on 5dpo...
the nurse said on my scan cd15 she said it will pop in the next few days (i.e ovulate)Hmmm?

Thanks for helping me x


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Whoops x


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

Morning. . . .sorry for taking so long to get back on but i was lazin on sofa with the dogs!

Think waking up at 4 means i feel like its already lunchtime  

TK  - Yeah I got hot sweats and flushes in pg . . . can totally  understand why you doing more tests . . . .at least they're not £8 each  

MISTY! My temp dropped on cd12 last month then continued to drop til af so not gonna get excited til cd 12 if it doesn't drop!
Your temp drop is too early for af hon unless you have a really short luteal phase. More likely to be implantation 7dpo   

REES1978  - - try taking your temp out rather than discarding it as it was not a reliable temp. See if that brings ov back to where it should be? 

Am exceptionally grumpy with headache today . . .had to give in and take paracetamol!

Hope you r all ok?

XX Nik


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hiye you,

I took thursdays out as i think that was the night i had a bad nights sleep? still odd chart 

sorry you dont feel great hun   are you stick peaing again


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

meant if temp doesn't drop by 10 dpo in last post!

Misty . . just looked at ur last chart . . . is ur luteal phase under 10 days or am i misreading the chart? I got told to take vit b6 to help progesterone levels and lengthen luteal phase, might be worth a try?

Anyone else so so glad it's run up to Christmas cos so busy only thinking bout it every 15 seconds rather than constantly!

Hi Rees thought it was yesterdays temp that was out?

XX Nik


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh im being a wally yes it was thursday night so fri am temp


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

Hi Rees . . .has it made a diff?


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

Why don't u test hon? If you convinced of ov date might show a t 10dpo?


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

Oh, I'm really going to confuse the issue now, Reesy.
The bible says that a temperature dip before a thermal shift (like the one you have on cd14) is believed to occur on the day of ov, and is the result of high levels of oestrogen pushing your temperatures down.
But if you had a scan on cd15 would the nurse have known if you had ov'd the day before?? I don't know how it works.  
Hiya JAWM - Yep, I think I have a short luteal phase.  AF due on Monday   How many dogs have you got? Sorry you feeling grumpy   That's a good tip about the B6.  I've a veggie, so maybe I'm deficient? Thank you


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

No I dont get it,misty is trying to figure it out aswell


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

That does make sense hun i think the ff.com chart is only guessing anyway? the nurse told me i should of later that day cd15 on day of scan with right ovary 18mm follicle was ready to pop so she said to have bms cd15,17 and 19 but my temp wasnt this high last month i dont think? Oh so confusing


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

Dear Misty I have 2 doggies . . . one black lab/ /retreiver called Toby who is 2 1/2 and one black lab called radley who is 6 months!

I also got advised to take evening primrose oil up until ov then flax seed oil after to help thicken womb lining. Zinc and magnesium too apparently  

Rees what u gonna do hon?


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Arh lovely dlab dogs,we have a 6 year old staff bull terrior.

I dont know what to do


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

Rees - And if you did ov that day (forget what FF says) your chart is looking really good.  As JAWM says, you should be able to test now (10dpo).  Hope those cheapy sticks arrive in the post today.
Oooh, thanks for the information about the vits, JAWM.  I must be stricter with myself.  I do have vits (and folic acid) but keep forgetting   Oooh, your puppies sound lovely


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

Yeah My hoochies are lovely. . . pup is a bit of a pain but still lovely lol!

Well I just gave in and did clearblue and <bfn> so then read the packet and the earliest you can use it is 4 days early ie Mon! Then googles it and I shouldn't have used it  Though I thought it'd show up 10dpo? Mind you if Implanted dpo 7 would there be enough?

Rees1978 up to you just don't a clearblue 

XX Nik


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Misty thanks for that hun,ill just ignore what the ff.com chart says and go form there and pray to god its my month      

what are you doing today? we have to go out to do few bits,cant be botherd though 

still waiting for the postman


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

j&wm  r hun im sorry but I still think its to early for a clearblue as i was told some of them can only detect hcg at between 50 & 150mui babes so hang in there   

I wont do a clear blue unless i need to but not sure if i am feeling positve or not now,trying to stay      

going to log off for a bit but I will be back later have a good day you two! 

Mel

xx


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

Just looked at my clearblue again at end of ten mins and there is the tiniest hint of a line!

This is what happened lest month so I just don't know whats going on  

Rees ru waiting for your tests?

XX Nik


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

Another line     Well, that really is looking good.  I don't want to get your hopes up, but I have NEVER had a line, so it really is looking hopeful.
Reesy - glad you feeling a bit better about your chart.  FF can be great, but also very confusing  
I gotta go now too.. got to get to the post office to post some last minute stuff.
Thanks for all the advice JAWM, and hope everybody on here is feeling full of the Chrimbo spirit, and not BAH HUMBUG


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Well back from the shops n sweating like a pig lol x 

J&WM if ur only 10dpo then its way 2 early for a clearblue! x 

Reesy ~ i dont know if it will work but take of the 'W' from cd21 x

Misty ~ crazy golf for a crazy bird


----------



## Dilee-99 (Oct 7, 2008)

Hello ladies

Clearblue.... I dont know what the sensitivity of these tests are but I would not trust a reliable result until at least 14dpo. The ebay 10miu are sensitive at 10mmol of hcg and therefore are likely to pick the hormone up early, maybe 9-10+ dpo but again you cannot rule out a BFP until 14dpo although personally I always say wait till the witch arrives cos everyone is different and you never know. Testing early helped me as I found that I was able to prepare for a bfn but for some people it causes huge stress and anxiety which is maybe best avoided.

Reesy The way I understand ff is that if you have a rise in temp then 3 consecutive highs you will get a coverline and predicted ov date, If you then drop below the coverline as you did it will reset itself and again pick up ov when your temp percedes the previous six. If you get highs then drop below line it suggets you did not ov and may indicate an anovulatory cycle however if you had scans and bloods you should not have to worry about that as they see yuor folly was ready to pop. It makes it abit difficult to know when to test so my advice would be to have regular bms throughout your cycles and use the ebay sticks if you want to test until you think you are 14dpo xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

I feel dizzy today and have no energy whatso ever but sooo much to do!! guess I should move my booty off the sofa and get on!!!

Got my scan date yipppee 19th Jan and I will be 12 weeks 1 day so FINGERS FIRMLY CROSSED MY LITTLE BAMBINO STAYS SAFE XXXX

 to the other gals xx

Dilly xxx


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Afternoon girls,

Mist,j&wm am back for a bit had to go out to do few bits and whilst doing some house work i done a cheepie test and its a bfn  
tk i will do what you said with my chart and see what happens.


----------



## lisa jane (May 6, 2008)

hi all

i just wanted to say that i used a clearblue test on day 28 of a 30-31 day cycle it was a bfp and the line was very clear came up fast, but i have also tested early other months ( 6 days) and the test never had any sign of a line so keep your fingers crossed.

Dilly how are things going with you and bump? I have my 12 week scan on the 16 jan also being 12 wks and 1 day, im so excited but i hope everything will be ok. I still keep feeling like im on a boat and my boobs are getting bigger already...! and im also having to buy new clothes but this was due to clomid weight gain before my bfp and my change in shape.

I hope everyone gets what they want for christmas?

lisa jane x


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

Hi Dilly and Lisa - good luck with the scans.  Let us know how they go, it must be really exciting for you  
Reesy Roo - Your chart is now looking fabulous after doing that change.  Forget the BFN, you're not really supposed to test in the afternoon so try not to be upset. Just have another go in the morning.  I'm really praying that you finally get your BFP.  Your chart is looking really good now. Did you get some BMS in just before that big dip?  If your temps go up again tomorrow, that's a really great sign  
TK - Just when you thought you had escaped the hot flushes   Oh, well, at least it's worth it this time


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi ladies how are we all today?
God you lot talk hehe was only on page 10 when i last looked hehe!  

Rees you ok hun we not spoken in ages!

How is everyone else today?

Any more  i have missed?

Me well its day 11 and having extreme pain in my back and sides on both sides! Having problems lower down when i walk   Got my scan monday so will find out whats happening but doubt it nothing, like last time! So guess il be uping my dose again!  

Everyone ready for xmas?

Katie x


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hey Misty,

Thanks for your positve vibes hun,which dip do you mean day 14? we had bms day 15,17 and 19 as that what the nurse said and she said should be coverd as sperm last few days?     

I will test tomorrow am        

How you doing?


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

For you testing tomorow rees! Your chart looks good! x


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

hello all

my temp is on its way down again    had v faint af feelings and (.Y.) are a bit sore, ie when my dog just laid on me,

did a bit of retail theropy, when in to town and spent £140 on new clothes oops   not done that all year,
it felt great,  

hows everyone tonight

fo


----------



## harmony802005 (Mar 8, 2006)

deff seems like there will be a few +  x


----------



## Dilee-99 (Oct 7, 2008)

Hey all

Rees chin up, not over till the dirty witch shows her stinkin face so    xx

Soz u not well tk, thanks for all comments everyone 

LJ I'm ok, my boobs been growing since 10dpo and could not bear the pain anymoe so am wearing maternity bras which are sooo comfortable.....I'm a 36dd anyway so just hoping there gonna stop soon!! I still get nausea felings on and off but nothing too bad however I seem ton have the onset of yet another migrane (3rd since bfp) which is really annoying as I have only ever suffered migranes with my cycle always 2-3 days before af so first couple of times was scared it meant I would start bleeding but now thinking I am just unfortunate and may have more whilst pg which is a major worry as cant take meds and can be in bed for two days each time!!! oh well will do some research and spk to gp. I'm scared abt scan but sooooo excited too......... hope you will let me know hoe you get on and measurments etc xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Dilly


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi ya Harm, how a doing hun  

Dill bummer about the headaches, hope ya doing ok

not hopeful this month, temp not good  
fo


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

Morning lovely ladies.

Sorry I didn't get back on yesterday had friends 14 month old and 27 month old overnight, and my ds1 had a fun gala for swimming club! Hectic  . . .. oh yes!

SUNDAY MORNING TESTERS! Did you tests girls? AND? 

Anyway, I am in the sunday morning test club so wanted to c how fellow testers got on...... I have a slight problem. NO first response in Superdrug or Boots yesterday     . Have save fmu   on my windowsil   I have a clearblue but as did one yesterday, which after much analyzing was decided to be neg (over lamp, under lamp you know the drill    ) do I do that today, or save fmu for a first response. 

If my chart followed last months pattern it wouldn't have gone up today but would've stayed bout the same ready to start falling 
12dpo. 

Lots of love, Nik


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Good morning j&wmummy,

How are you hun? i woke up early again and did a test it was a bfn again 

but my temp has shot up again but (.y.) dont hurt anymore just a bit tender so confused


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

Hi Rees1978

What test did you do yesterday? Remember ur only 11 dpo today and first response are not that accurate really early. 

Ru gonna do the other one today?

My (.y.) are still sore, but just had shower and nowhere near like yesterday . . . mine seem to get more achey and sore as the day progresses.

Going on ur chart, af not on way yet hon! My temp shot up today too have a peek!

If ur gonna test then i'll go and c if boots have any in thismorning when they open at 10

XX Nik


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hey hun I done one of the ebay cheepies that came yesterday hun?  

We have got to do our christmas food shop today and got to get few presseis.

I remeberd I did have a large glass of wine last night with dinner dont think the one glass would make my temp higher as i had it at about 6p yesterday so ages ago.

I dont think i'll test again today wait until tomorrow or tuesday but I get my progestorone results after 2pm tomorrow if there rubish which I dont think they will be going by my temp then I wont bother testing again and wait for af.
something tells m e its not going to be my bfp yet again 

when are you testing again?why dont you wait two days to do it again?


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

Pooh, I just did a really long response and then it disappeared  
Anyways, fellow testers, I have to confess to cracking last night   I know, I know, after all I said to Reesy about the morning pee being the best.
Well, I'm not 10dpo yet, so the BFN was no great surprise. Glad to see both your temps up this morning.  That's a great sign  
I'm going to wait a few days before I test again. STAY AWAY FROM ALL OF US, WITCH!!!
Harmony - Thanks for all your positivity.  How are you today?  
FO - Howz you?
Dilly - I'm so sorry to hear about the migraines.  They are evil. Hope the doc can recommend something.  In the meantime, if you feel one coming on have a cold glass of water and go and lie down in a dark room - it can sometimes stop it in its tracks  
DK - The pains sound like ov to me?  Hope you get your BFP this cycle  
TK - How you feeling today?  Any more hot flushes?
Love to everybody.  Try to enjoy today, the weather is really quite nice


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Morning girls,

I did read al ur posts but forgotten half of it now lol x

Reesy im sorry to hear it was a bfn remember though its not over till af shows her face so keep staying 

[fly]       [/fly]

Misty Misty Misty testing at 8dpo, naughty! i was testing from 7dpo n had bfn's till about 9/10dpo so dont really think about that bfn! still time for it to change! 
Nope no more hot flushes, just found im tired alot n needing the loo every so often lol x

J&WM ~ lol yep the lamp thing is all 2 familiar  have u done ur test yet?! x

FO how r u 2day hun?! 

Harm ~ hope ur alright  x

Ok im a bit worried, still charting my temp (God knows why) n shouldn't it be rising?! can u look at my chart n tell me if its still alright please   scared of having a chemical 

P.S Just had a cup of coffee n its made me feel a lil icky (not like im gonna be sick, just lingering iykwim)! Is it 2 early for M.S or is it my head playing games now i know im pg


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Morning girlies

Well i tested at 6am and of course BFN   done about 4 now,  

my (@[email protected]) are massive, in the way of my arms   never had much big puppys before, 

had the odd little pain in tummy last night and temp has gone up again, Rees and jwm your temps are looking great, i'm is crap, up down up down  

fo


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

I don't believe it, I just did a long and detailed response to you, TK, and then deleted it  
OK, I'll try again  
I've looked at your chart and compared it to the ones in Toni Weschler's book.  The pregnancy charts do wiggle about a lot, just like yours, and falls and rises are quite normal, so I would say at this point you shouldn't worry.  It does, however, say on page 318 that if you experience sharply dropping temps that you should contact your doctor asap. Plummeting temps can indicate danger of miscarriage.  Now don't panic!   The example in the book (if you don't have it) show a fall of 4 points, followed by 2, then 3 then 2, and it goes below the cover line.  You are well above the cover line, indicating high levels of progesterone, and it does look like you have gone Triphasic which is excellent.  
Also, there are examples of healthy pregnancy charts where the temp falls a couple of days in a row, then lift again.  See how you are tomorrow. I bet you it goes up again  
Also, you are already exhibiting pregnancy symptoms which are signs of a strong pregnancy - tiredness, peeing and sickness.  The worse you feel the better the pregnancy  
You are doing the right thing by continuing to chart, so carry on doing it.


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Phew! thanks for that misty! dont know why im so nervous & worried! i know  i must sound ungrateful but when u get that long awaited bfp u do nothing but worry till u know every thing's alright! Crazy i know but true! I was looking at some of the other charts on FF n dont feel so bad then with what u have put has just given me a bit more reassurance so Thank U    

We were talking about baby names last night, n when i was thinking about girls names dp turned round n said ''no point in choosing a girls name, pick a couple of boys name coz we're having a boy!''   thanks Mr Physic  

How r u today anyway hun?! x

FO sorry about the bfn hun, its not over till the witch shows her face so still time for it 2 change


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

Going out now, but glad I've helped.
A couple of boys names?  As in more than one Could you be having twins?  
Now, I've given you something else to think about    
I'm fine thanks   Still got AF pains though  
PS You certainly don't sound ungrateful   We all know how much this means to you, and we're all 100% behind you x


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

can i just add that i feel sick at the moment, had tea and toast as thought it was hunger but not gone away 

can you feel sick this early   and with a bfn

fo


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

Dear Rees, Have done first response . . back in stock AND paid with points   so don't feel it's a waste      . . . gonna wait til tues now at earliest, and watch my temp. Kinds got gut feeling it's not. . . . nausea really eased off, thought (.y.) still really sore, nips not and that's a tell tale. Was convinced the other day bfp on way but that feeling has gone  

Strange the symptoms though . . .must be the clomid.

Misty, thanks for your   thinking hon ,. . . . I thought my chart looked good. Yeah not even 10dpo  . . . don't get down hon ur right it's VVVV earfly to test.  

TK - - your temp is WAY above the cover line so I wouldn't worry hon . . and yes . . .m/s struck me BEFORE I got   with both pg's so NO it's not ur imagination hon, just a sign of a good beanie   You don't sound ungrateful, just nervous about keeping beanie in there . . . .which is just a sign of what a fantastic mummy u will be in 36 weeks!   

FO - -  don't panic about ur chart hon, I've been on chart gallery and LOTS of the pg ones seem to do that!       

I've kinda written this month off which I hope means I can just get on with xmas! 

Gonna really start to make sure I do all I can to help clomid next month . . . didn't realise it can thin ur womb lining   Gonna take ALL my vits and minerals, and start losing some of the weight!

Anyone else up for it?

XX Nik


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

FO ~ cant help ya there hun with the sickness, i only got that icky feeling this mornng after a cup of coffee! still got my fingers n toes crossed for ya tho hun  

J&WM ~ thanks for u msg hun, put a   on my face! one very last question for ya... should i be worried that my nipples arent as sore/ sensitive as they were y'day?!   sorry im asking all these questions... driving myself   lol x DONT write getting a bfp off yet hun! af hasnt shown her face so theres still hope! like i said to FO im keeping my fingers n toes crossed for ya!!!


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

Dear TK . . . It is a long time since pg BUT I do remember my (.y.) felt less sore after the initial surge of hcg . . . midwife told me it was my body getting used to it . . ..  Don't apologise for asking questions it lovely to be able to help! Ask away hon! 

I'm not writing it off in a throwing teddy out the pram way. . . just in a mental preparing myself for it way. . . .hope still there as temps still up . . . won't give up til they drop.    

XX Nik


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

jwm and tk thanks for kind words, 

defo up for weight loss in new year, I'll give a prize to the best loser after 6 months, hows that

god really hot today, even on low dose think clomid is still giving me hot flushs  


fo


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

Dear FO . . . .

Just an idea . . . . we could make the prize meeting up  . . . .!?!?!? Am I allowed to suggest that?

Would be lovely to meet everyone one day . . . . I talk to you guys more than anyone else about the stuff that makes me laugh or breaks my heart . . . .

                         
to EVERYONE!

X X Nik


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Nik defo sounds like a fab idea, i'm the same, no one else understands how we tick and feel,

I met up with the Bristol gals and it was great, all so lovely,

I'm near Bath so can skoot up any motorway, we would need to find a middle point for us all,
So Nik we should sort it out in 2009 for a spring meet, how does that sound, TK will be all fat anf yummy by then, Dilly and Bub's will be ready to pop or already gone off,  

Fo


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

That sounds FAB!     

Let's hope more of us will be fat in a good way . . . .not like i am at the min  

I'm in norfolk so can meet in central point that convenient to everyone . . . 

Off to make cheese toasties for lunch . . . yeah the diet starts AFTER christmas!

XX Nik


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hey girls back at home now after spending to much money for xmas.

Nick,were having chicken salad for lunch and I had some mini rivita's,,yummy Im with you all start to loose weight after xmas again.
I dont think i have a bfp now  

Hey TK and FO How you doing?


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

hi ya Rees

yum rivita   like a bit of roof insulation, just having veg soup but to hot and my tooth still no like heat OUCH  

hav ya tested  or have you af signs, my af not due til wed, thurs  

fo


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hey FO 

No signs of af at all just my (.y.) are not hurting that much at all now and done a test this morning and bfn 

I am on day 26 today but not sure how many dpo i am and also my temp has been going up and up though?

x


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

don't worry hun, i'm puppys haven't really hurt at all, the odd itchy neep and they are huge  but no pain as such,

I'm day 28 and BNF, tested at 6 day,   so signs of   but have long phase so could be 3 more days, your temp is looking fab much better than mine, went up but still all over the place,

don't give up hope babe     theres still time 

fo


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

also i keep googling 14 dpo and everyone gets a BFP by then so not hopeful  

fo


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Rees just found this on google, we're all still in with a chance  

Could I be pregnant?

Absolutely! It is not uncommon for a woman to get a negative test result, when she is indeed pregnant, even when testing after her period is due. 
The biggest reason for getting a negative test result is miscalculating your period. The average menstrual cycle is 28 days. If you are fortunate enough to have a regular 28 day cycle, you would count 28 days from the start of your last menstrual cycle to determine when your next period is due. The problem with this method is two-fold. One, many women do not have a 28 day cycle and two, this does not account for variations in ovulation dates and more importantly the date of implantation.
Some basic physiology
Your menstrual cycle is divided into two phases. The first half is called the follicular phase and lasts from the start of menstruation until ovulation. The second half is called the luteal phase and starts at ovulation extending outward until pregnancy or until menstruation begins again. During the follicular phase of your cycle you will produce hormones, specifically LH (luteinizing hormone) and FSH (follicle stimulating hormone). After ovulation occurs it triggers a rise in a second set of hormones,progesterone and estrogen. The length of the follicular phase can vary greatly. The luteal phase, from ovulation onward, is typically 13 to 14 days. So let's say a woman's typical cycle is the standard 28 days, but for this cycle our hypothetical woman's follicular phase is 16 days instead of her typical 14 days. This would mean if she tested the day her period was "due", she would actually be testing at 12 days past ovulation verses what she is assuming to be 14 days. The two day difference could be the difference between a negative and a positive pregnancy test. 
Implantation and pregnancy tests

Another factor to consider is when implantation occurs. You will not get a positive pregnancy test until after implantation occurs. Although hcg is produced almost from conception, it is not until the egg implants that the hcg can be released into the woman's blood stream in sufficient quantities to result in a positive pregnancy test. The time implantation occurs varies. Implantation can occur anywhere from 6-12 days past ovulation. 
Other causes for a pregnancy test to not detect pregnancy

Other causes for a negative test include diluted urine, expired test, improper testing, and ectopic pregnancy. If you have received a negative test result a day or two after your period is due, it may be as simple as testing too early. Retest again in a week, and if still negative consult your doctor.


----------



## knikki (Aug 22, 2008)

Hi gitlies,

How are you doing??

I am embarrassed to admit i just spent the last half hour sobbing my heart out like a child.  Just got a text from one of my best friends saying she is expecting - due in July.  I am really pleased for her, so no idea why I am so tearful.  but when is it going to be our turns?!?!

N x


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

Sorry girls, just trying to get my ticker to show up . . . can u let me know what i'm doin wrong?

XX Nik


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hey FO

Great we are still in for a chance...lets pray     

Hiya Knikki- im so sorry honey   I dont blame you for veing upset sweetie    Is dh supporting you babes?xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

Hi  . . .think i've sussed it! Was putting the wrong bit in!

Hey Rees why have u given up hon? Don't give up til   rears her ugly head. I'm doing the same though hon, think it's a self preservation thingy ?  

  We should have a list on here of vitamins and minerals etc that will help!

FO - - - that's the spirit . . .we're all still in with a chance til the   shows herself eh?

KNIKKI!!!!! Crying sounds like a natural reaction hon. When I was ttc first time two of my best friends got pg . . . I sat in the bath and cried. It didn't mean I wasn't pleased for them but I was also hurting for myself and to be honest jealous. Like I said it didn't mean I wished they weren't pg just that i wanted to be too. Don't beat yourself up hon, ttc with any kinda tx is heartbreaking. WE are all here for you.      

SOOOOO tired this afternoon haven't managed to get off the sofa, and the screen is all blurry!

XX Nik


----------



## knikki (Aug 22, 2008)

thanks guys.  i know its natural, i just hate myself for being so jealous.  

oh well, i will live.  she isn't the first of my mates to get pg before me and i am sure she wont be the last!!

rees - yeah DH is being a sweetie.  told me off for hiding upstairs when i was upset instead of coming for a hug. bless him.


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi every1,its looking like every1s lost hope this month..   

i have im so   i dont feel any side effects at all..i no i hate side effects but at least i knew it was working this is my first month on letrozole 10mg and i feel normal but the thing is i have no pain in the overys 

on clomid i used to get pains and i could feel the follies growing...im so not happy if this dont work then its injectables and they cost £500
a time you no when you just think whens it my turn   cu xx


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hey CU  

Im sorry hun,we are all feeling down,remember though not every one gets symptoms at all?  

TMI COMING UP! SorryHey girls not sure but I have seen few tiny spots in knickers think its brown not really sure nothing when I wipe though?


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

this month i started off so positive,wot ever happend,maybe its just 1 of them days... 

i was so hopeing we all got our bfps thats all we want for christmas.

cu xx


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Tell me about it cu

we must stick together and think positve again x


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

I no rees,well i will no if they have worked on 24th ive got a scan.

good luck cat and dk for your scans tommrow let us no how you get on  for yous

TK wear are you and your    we need some


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Knik   its gutting when you find out a mate is pg, all dh's friends have or having kids,  

i felt really bad when we first started trying i told my mum and she said Oo so is your sister ( was really cross as she already has 2 girls and sort of stole my moment) then with in 2 months she was pg, i was so gutted and down about it as sis is the perfect one, even worst was how i felt when she said she had MS at 8 wks, I was sad but deep down if i am honest I was so releaved as would hav to hear about her all the time, I'm only human  

Hi ya CU, Rees and jwm   to you all, 

Please PLease Please let us have our    

fo


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Its the same for me my sister and her dh have just had a baby and now she expecting again  i HATE it


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Whats going on girls?! wheres all this negativity come from?! I know its hard n we all have our down days but we've gotta stay strong all this IF will break u1

CU ~ chin up hun   its not like u to be all negative! ever since u started to post in here u've always seemed so  . i know its hard wanting something sooooo much & then everyone around u is having or has had babies n it feels like its never gonna be ur turn but it WILL! 

Knik ~    dont beat urself up over something that u cant control! its sooooo natural to feel a bit jealous but u'll be alright n before u know it u'll be staring at the long awaited n much deserved bfp! 

Reesy ~ sorry hun i cant help ya with the brown spots hun, when i had that implantation spotting it was just one bit when i wiped n was a dull reddy/browny colour (sorry tmi) keep staying positive tho  

FO dont u think about ''giving up'' either or i'll be forced to use my   it is hard but like ive already said, each & every one of u WILL get that bfp u've just got to believe it!


----------



## harmony802005 (Mar 8, 2006)

i can deff see to  bfp on here  i think good luck hunnies xxx


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hey TK Good to hear from you glad you & bambino is all ok, it was a few brownie spots in knickers sorry girls TMI.

We must all try to stay   me,cu,fo j&wm...


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

alright tk, not feeling that up beat today, had a few sharp little pains when walking the dogs and just had a wave of af pain, think she is just round the corner. bummer  

just sipping on my warm Pimms winter, the best drink for the winter, nicer than mulled wine,
3 parts apple juice, 1 part Pimms winter, warmed in a pan, yum yum yum 

big   and hello to ya little nipper in there. aka Top Kitten  

fo


----------



## harmony802005 (Mar 8, 2006)

tk hunny cant you ask for a scan to put ur mind at rest? or even a blood test just so u can see ur hormon levels going up??xxx


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

HI ya Harm, how ya doing  

jwm and myself having been talking about sorting out a meet in the spring, would you to come along, as we are all over the place we need to sort about a middle for us all, IN 2009 we can put our heads together and sort out a spring Clomid ladies day out, what do you think ?

fo


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi ladies

How are we all today??

xx


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

FO for what its worth i have strange twingy feelings about 2 days before i tested bfp n still get them now so its really not over till she shows her face! We're all here for ya n if u ever want a moan or anything just pm me   x

Hay Harm how r u doing hun?! I rang my clinic first n they said ive got to ask my gp for a blood test, rang gp n they said they dont do them, they go by the hpt that ive done so gotta wait till im 8/9 weeks 2 see a midwife x 

Hay DK how r u doing hunni?!


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey tk how are you?bambino? any prg signs yet?what u been up to today??3

Me well i been to my aunts most of the day as its her 40th bday! Had to come home though as i have been   all afternoon and in alot of pain in the back and sides!
Lil upset with wat my aunt said to! I was so excited telling family about my scan tomorow and hoping and   that i have at least one eggie and my aunt turned round and said but your not pregnant! I said i know its to early to be preg but i might have eggies, she goes nope! not this time! Now i know your thinking wat she know but i trust her, every time i have been preg she has known b4 i have even told her, she has phned me up and said katie your preg do a test and everytime she been right! We all had bets on jack being a girl and she was the only one say boy and again right! So now im upset and disheartened to that as i know nothing is happening this month   Just think wats the point its not going to happen, 4yrs i have waited   Umm im sorry to go on ladies!thank you for your support! x


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Aww DK im sorry to hear what u aunt said to ya hun   dont be disheartened by it b/c NO ONE knows whats going on in there till u've had ur scan! So try n forget what she said n hope. no prove tomorrow that she was wrong!!!!!   

How did Jacks hospital appointment go?! x

Im good thanks hun. Apart from feeling tired, needing the loo a lot, feeling icky after my morning coffee today i feel alright. Did have sore nipples up until today but now they feel kinda ''normal'' which worried me a bit, thought my body stopped producing the hormone thingy so did another test lol x


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Tk: Have you done a clearblue test And the test was still   ?? ? if so there nothing to worry about! Some people get so ill and so many signs and wish they didnt and people get none and hope they do but all pregnancys are diff hun! Fill lucky you have none, god if they kick in you will hate them! Can you not afford to have a scan done private i believe about £100-150?or have a private blood test done?not sure how much they are! Does your gp not want to help?

I am so upset what she said, not so much wat she said just that i know she is always right when it comes to things like that! 
Day 12 for me and in so much pain but i dreamt last night that i went for my scan and there was 3 good sized eggies! Im just so down about feeling this poorly and fills like for nothing! x


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

DK - good luck for your scan I really hope you have 1 great follicle growing, 

TK - will your clinic not do a 6 week scan for you?  

Love
Jenny
xx


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

DK I done a CB digi the day i got the +'ve & it said 3-4 weeks, then today b/c my nipples feel kinda normal i done a Sainsburys own brand (+'ve) & the other CBD which said 4-5 weeks! My chart changed the day i ov'd so if i go by the first day of my last period im 4w4d but if i go by the day i ov'd im 4w6d... im soooooo confused! which one do i go with?! 

Apparently my doctors dont do blood tests as they go my the hpt ive done myself! thinking about getting a private scan after xmas! wait n see what happens. 


Dont feel down hun  trust in ur dreams! & when u go for ur scan tomorrow u'll see! What time is it?! Does the pain feel like ov pain or r u feeling unwell with something completely different?! x

Jenny ~ how r u doing hun?! Nope i asked them n was told ive gotta wait till im 8/9 weeks x


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Jenny thanks hun i will keep yu informed on the scan! How are you?

Tk: Jacks app went well at the hospital sorry i didnt answer in last email, they have said he not come back for 6months unless any more probs so pleased! DH has just gone and picked him up so they will be back soon!

Glad all the tests are coming back + still thats great sign, just stop worrying and relax and enjoy, hard i know but your body will tel you when something is wrong(pain or bleeding)...As with dates they normally go from the last day or your period but they will tel you beta when scanned! Dont listern to the receptionist hun just book in with your gp and demand a scan or blood test say u been having pain?(which aint kinda lying as you said been getting belly button pain?)

My scan is at midday tomorow i will of course let you know thanks hun!

The pain i think is my overies, i get sharp pain in my left side when i walk in the side where overies is and lower down like where c section scar is! Got alot of other SE but if it has worked i dont care! 

xxxx    xxx


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks everybody exp you tk i knew you would sort us all out...

its time to be positive again...i guess we have to think 1 day will be all our days...i just wana give my dp the best thing i could ever give him and i no he will be a great dad,he already is to my 2 children...i hate waiting,if i knew it would happen i wouldnt mind waiting...i get so frustrated i have a friend who aint much older than me and she has 10 kids shes been sterilised and still fell pregnant  it winds me up and shes out every weekend you wouldnt think she had any kids shes never there.

DK that pain is your follies growing,dont be down hearted i bet you have them  cu xx


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

Good luck dk on your scan,its going to be good news   cu xx


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

CU thank you hun,     for us both! Gd luck with yours! xx


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

Good luck with the scan, DK! Believe in your dream, sometimes your body just knows stuff  
Like yesterday, I took my temperature in the dark.  Before I turned on the light and looked at it, I knew what the temperature was and it was exactly spot on.  So trust your instinct hun, and don't feel down  
Reesy Roo and JAWM - both your charts are looking brilliant   Hope they go up more tomorrow.
TK - Hope your chart goes up tomorrow too  
Harm - Thanks again for your positivity x
Hi to eveybody else x


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Thank you misty! Il let you know how i get on thank you all!

Something one of my friends on ere/** made me realise that clomid is not for me!   as the docs wont give us something else i guess this is the end of the road for us! 

Thank you all so much ladies for your help and support! xx


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Just read that poem from Misty W .. made me cry AND laugh at the same time!     Great poem Xx 

Oh yeah.. and hi! lol  I've just started taking Clomid - on CD 11 at the moment.. 1st scan due tomorrow.. so I thought I'd come on over here to join you all.  You know, I rush around so much, I may already have come over and introduced myself, I can't remember?!  I've only really been adding to my diary here so far, apart from the odd post on another couple of threads.

Anyways, any advice regarding my scan tomorrow would be much appreciated >> for example, will they just be looking at my follies, to check size etc? What size is good? Bad?  If all of this is already stated somewhere, apologies for asking again.. if you could point me in the right direction, I'd appreciate it 

Good luck to you all!    for everyone, so that we may all be blessed with one of these


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

Morning ladies!

First of all apologies for not getting back on yesterday, I spent most of the afternoon on the sofa with boys (ds's and doggies) recovering from having my friends babies on sat night. I have also come down with a cold and feel rough! 

Temp has dropped a LOT today though still above the coverline, it's pretty much following last month by dropping like that, then if goes to pattern 3 days more drops then on boxing day  will show herself. 

Strangely enough though I am disappointed I'm not as gutted as  I thought I'd be     . . . .I think the bit I find hardest is the not knowing either way. Now I know (and deep down I think I do) I can concentrate on the next cycle. .. I guess I need to feel proactive!

I am after any tips I can get on how to make my womb lining more receptive to any possible beanies? 

Sorry about the lack of personals . . .hi to Rees, FO, TK, Misty, Clomid User, DK, Harm. Welcome to Serenfach and good luck with ur scan . . . I have never had one, just blood tests, but I think they also look at ur womb lining? 

Love to you all, from a poorly (go on sympathy please     ) Nik


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Good morning girlie's

FO ~ hows u hun?! u done any more tests yet?!

DK ~ thanks for that advice hun! i promise i'll try n relax now! like u said  my body will tell me if somethings wrong! Im really pleased Jack's app went well! The pain could be ov pain hun so try not to worry 2 much unless it gets severe then u should see ur gp! Good luck with ur scan hun, make sure u let us know how u get on (not that i need to remind ya  )

Cat ~ how r u getting on with ur magic pills?! hope ur not suffering too many S.E's! did i read that ur having a scan today?! Good Luck if u r! x

CU ~ glad i can be of some help when ur feeling low   dont worry we all have bad days, part of the reason we're all here is to offer advice/ support 2 each other when needed! (and to have a laugh of course  ) 10 children     someones been busy   x

Misty ~ Where were u hiding y'day?! i missed u   hope ur alright n had a nice relaxing sunday!!! have u tested yet?!    

Serenfach ~ welcome to the crazy world of clomid hun! Dont think u have been over but glad u finally found ur way   sorry i cant offer any advice re: scans as i never had them but Good Luck and make sure u let us know how u get on   if u let us know when ur due to test, we'll add ya to our list... if u want!

J&WM ~ Good morning early bird   sorry to hear ur feeling rough, right on top of xmas as well! better make sure u drink ur lemsip (urgh!) & wrap up warm! Bummer about ur temp droppping, keep positive tho, even if not for this month but for next! Not sure what u can do to improve ur lining! i'll see what i can find  

Well Misty u were right... my temp went up to to 36.9  really pleased about that! Im going to start to relax & ''enjoy'' all theses changes my body is going through   was in bed by 9pm last night  up again at 12ish feeling a lil icky  

Luv 2 all x

P.S Cat can u update the list please, we need to add Lisa Jane -  & Jenny was a  
Thanks u  

P.P.S have u heard about the american family who have just given birth 2 their 18th child?!


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi Serenfach welcome to this thread, good luck with your scan.  I've had loads of scans and would say even if results are not always good you never know it can turn around pretty quick.  On my first cycle I was overstimmed and then on the second cycle they saw 4 follicles at the first scan, however the next time I went in for a scan in that cycle only 1 of them had grown (me & DH really thought we were going to get the bad news that clomid just wouldn't work for us, and were very surprised when they told us that there was only 1 follicle)

They will look at the follicles and also my clinic checked the womb lining.  I think the follicles need to be about 18-20mm at ovulation and they grow around 2 mm a day so you can work out roughly when it will be from the size they tell you, although I hear if you have PCOS then ov can happen at 14mm.  My womb lining was checked the day after I ov'd as well and was only 6.6 which is pretty low so a bit iffy, needs to be 8 really I think.

Hope your clinic are helpful,

Love
Jenny
xx


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

wakey wakey girlie's lol x

Whos about?! x


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

Morning girls
Well, what a relief!  One of my little chickens suddenly got ill yesterday, just before her bedtime.  I've been worried about her all night, but this morning she is back to normal, running around and scratching the grass up  
But whilst I was celebrating her recovery, my dog pounced on a little mouse, killed it and buried it   so, that made me sad again  
JAWM - My temp has gone down today too.  AF a day late, so it's a sure sign that she'll be here tomorrow (at least it means my luteal phase is a bit longer - yippee).  I'm with you, best to know and prepare for the next cycle.  Got my next appt next month too, so I'll be asking some questions, like why won't you scan me?  And what on earth have you done to my poor belly button??  
TK - Aha, your temp is up again.  Brilliant news. Your little beanie is nice and snug in your tummy. 
It would be great if you could get that information about improving the lining.  I've been inspired by JAWM and I'm going to give my next cycle the best shot possible  
Reesy Roo - How's your temp this morning?  Hope you're having a happy Monday  
Serenfach - Hello my dear. Thank you for liking the poem   That's great news that your hospital are scanning you.  I can't give you any advice, but it is excellent that you are being cared for so well.  My hospital just butchered me during a lap & dye and left me clueless about the effects Clomid is having on me.  If it wasn't for all the girlies on here, and charting my temps I think I would have gone completely   Hopefully, they'll be able to give you the relevant information to get you UTD quickly  
DK - Don't rule out the Clomid just yet, or another course of treatment.  There are loads of things that you can do and try.  Even herbal remedies, acupuncture, vitamin supplements can give you that little bit of an extra boost to get your BFP.  Stay   sweetheart, you have done it before and you will do it again  
CU - It will happen soon   just believe, try imagining yourself giving birth and passing the baby into the arms of your dp.  That's the technique used by Noel Edmonds for his success (I've just bought his book - you ask the universe for the things you want in life and it gives it to you - easy peasy   )
Jenny - Hello you, how are you at the moment?  
FO - You never respond to my personals   but I hope you are well today and feeling  
Best Wishes to everybody, not long to Chrimbo - we can get another BFP in can't we (or 2 eh Harm?)


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Good morning girls.

How are we all.

Howdie TK,hows you? im still not sure what that tiny spotting was yesterday now then   im sure it was old brownish blood

JAWM -  How are you today hun?

Misty sorry your temp has gone down hun,how are you for a monday?

My temp has gone up again,im tired not symptoms but did test again this morning and its a bfn 

Hey FO - How you holding up seetie.

Nik nak -   where are you hiding are you ok hun?


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

Good Morning Ladies 

TK, if you can afford it go for a private scan, made me feel alot better if you go close to 7 weeks you should be able to see a heartbeat if their machines are good   when you see midwife all she does is ask you questions, doesn't feel you or anything like that, and if either of you are not fully english you have to have special blood tests like i did.  i am english but my dads mum is half spanish. 

Anyone testing today??

And just so you all know i had my private scan on saturday and he said he thinks its a boy, so i have something to go on


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

ello Misty! hows u hun?! Good news about ur chicken but bummer about the mousey... poor thing! 
The only thing i can find about improving the lining is this ''taking selenium, brazil nuts, good qulaity proteins-eggs, lean meat, cottage cheese'' n thats it!

Reesy how r u today hun! sorry to hear about the brown blood hun! try n stay positive tho hun! its not over till af shows her face!  

Bubs ~ how r u today hun?! was talking to dp about having a private scan. Didnt know that about the blood test... guess dp will have to have one then (his mums irish & his dad's jamaician) 

Good news about ur scan hun, a bonny boy on board! if my dp is right then we're both having boys (seems to think he's due a boy  )


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Morning all

Misty soz if i've missed any of your posts, I not the greatest at the mo, feeling in no mans land, waiting for af and lots to do moving my business home  
soz ya temp has gone down, mines down a little but up and down all month  

Hi ya TK, Bub, Rees, Jen, DK   

BFN this am   no sign of af

fo


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

Hey Fo, this is a stressful time for you so please don't beat yourself up for the BFN this month, it is probably due to all the stress of moving businesses which could be why af hasn't shown up yet xx


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Morning FO, i echo what bubs said! it has been a pretty hectic month for ya so think its time u relaxed a bit (if u can)  

Bubs ~ OMG just saw ur pic! amazing ay! u thought of any names yet & r u getting ur


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

we like ashton for a boy  something a little different with out being weird or a name they could be bullied for lol


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

cheers guys

I know, its been a long month this time, I've still got may be 3 days as my cycle is from 29 to 33 so a bit longer to wait,    feel sick again, feel like if i cough i'll retch, and slighly dizzy, reackon its just the clomid  

fo


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

also   my bra is feeling really tight I bought 34 D cups 2 months ago but there are now to tight think i need a 36 D now,  

fo


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi FO,

You have do have some pg signs hun maybe


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

Afternoon ladies, been aslepp most of the morning after my early morning post, then baking choc chip cookies with the boys! 

Rees - - ur chart is looking fab hon, have u tested again? Mine has had big drop though still above coverline. Wondered if a cold could make such a difference? I haven't tested again, not gonna bother unless temp goes back up. . . . pretty certain  on her way. 

FO - - how many dpo are you hon? Can't see ur ticker when i'm posting? Have u tested today?

BUB! Didn't know as been away! CONGRATS hon!     

TK  how ru today hon ?  Am about to write down ur tips for improving lining!

Misty. . . sorry ur temp has dropped too . . .have u tested as  late?

CU . . How ru today  hon?

Had a cry on dh and feel much better for letting him close, I've tried so hard to act christmassy that I think I've given the impression it doesn't matter when it does. . . . just gutted as another month. Got no more clomid on prescription so have had to get some from a friend who had some left over. Mind you not chaging dose or anything, and was never scanned so no difference.

My friend and i have always talked this through as she been having ivf (3 failed this yr) now decided , mainly due to finances, to have a break for a yr but has basically said she can't talk to me about ttc as too hard. When I got my ^bfp^ in aug she said she couldn't c me for a while. I do understand how hard it is for them, but feel really let down. I have listened to them for months and months, til early hours, been a shoulder and now feel I can't talk to her. Don't wanna fall out with her but can't face seeing her in case I say something. Then I feel unreasonable   I just thought that friendship was a two way thing, and support went both ways.
They tried to call several times last night but I couldn't answer the phone, I was dozing and felt unwell too. So I texted them both this morning explaining am unwell and also that near end of cycle and it's on my mind. Hoping that one of them would understand what I was trying to say subtley. Got text from him saying how hard it is for them and glad I understand. Even my dh who is so laid back he's horizontal said ' it's all about them isn't it' 

Sorry to moan but I'm so upset about it and u guys r the only one I can talk to.


 to you all, XX Nik


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Please can I join you? As you can see from signature we have been having a bumpy old ride on this ttc rollercoaster but having had 3 months off from tx I found that I still have a box of Clomid (still in date too) from 18 months ago and as such I started taking them yesterday on CD2. The maximum I was ever on was 4 per day and I only have enough for 3 per day and I just feel (prob wishful thinking) that this may be a sign and that it may work this time which is why I wanted to say Hi and join you ladies. 

I really look forward to getting to know you all, sharing some laughs and advice. Let me know if there is anything you guys want to know.

Love
Lentil
xxxxxxxx


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Well ladies im back!


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

Hi DK . ..  . Welcome back where u been ?    

Dear Lentil,

Welcome to the board   I too am self medicating at moment until I can afford iui privately as can't get it on nhs and dh lost his job this yr so savings all gone. I am on 4 a day, same as was prescribed by my cons.

XX  Nik


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Hehe jwm i have been to the hospital for my scan!   How are you hun? You having nice day?xx


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

HOW DID IT GO!?!?!?!?!?     for u it all went brilliantly!

I have posted a few mins ago . . . have a browse, not feeling gr8 today so hoping u got good news  

XX Nik


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

nik hun sorry i missed the page you put but just had a read,   for you poor thing, sorry your feeling like that! I have been feeling like that the last 2weeks so i know how you fill! You feeling any better now you have some sleep? Its never over til  shows her face hun so please be   tk temp dropped since she had her ^bfp^ and everything ok with her and bambino so there is hope! xx


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

Hi hon, yeah I wasn't gonna test but my cheapies arrived so i did ^bfn^  . . . what's wierd is that dh saw a clear but faint line few days ago and now there absolutely nothing. Wondering if had another chem pg? 

Gonna really get to grips with taking vits etc next month to help with lining.

Thanks for ur message,   back . . . .

WHAT ABOUT UR SCAN!

XX


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

DK - I can't see the post about your scan - how did it go?

Welcome Lentil,

Hi Misty, Rees, FO, Bubs, TK, J&WM and everyone else


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

soz for no personals

                           

having a really crap day, emptied shop and have had a MAZzive roaw with dh due to the stress of moving the last bits, I've been sodding and sobbing, my eyes hurt now, 

feel so   house full of boxes and glass cases and a real mess,

fo


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

FO -   lots of hugs for you, is a big change so must be really stressful.  I know I get more stressed if the place is a mess.  Hope that DH is being supportive now.


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Fo hun dont   im the worlds worse to say that i have been terrible last 2weeks but feeling better now!   Cheer up hunny!   from me and jack! x

Nik wat is a chem prg i keep hearing people say it but unsure to wat it is! I kept getting negs with jack DS until i was 9weeks preg so its not over hun til she shows her face i have learnt that! Keep positive      for you!

Well ladies! Im over the blooming mood! ITS ONLY GONE AND WORKED          

I have 3 good size eggies, 2 ready to pop and one on its way(she said may or may not pop) but 2 dev good! Lining is perfect to so she said all guns ready and lots of BMS  I have not stopped smiling! See TK u were right and my was wrong!   to her! Also chatted if i dont fall preg this month wat happens next as i said im finding it very hard she said they will give me the trigger injection so things are looking up 

Thanks girls! xxxx


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

Dear FO

          Hope ur day gets better. I wonder if we more prone to tears at mo as we all feel we should be so happy and festive! Get dh to unpack .... wine glass first so you can pour urself a nice glass while he unpacks  

DK . . . . .FANTASTIC! ur dh is gonna think xmas has come early  

Do any of you ladies have any ideas how I can sort the way i feel about my friend out?

Really bugging me.

XX Nik


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Do any of you know what is a good lining thickness? x


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

DK that is great news I am so pleased for you.  When I've been for my scan nurse told me minimum lining thickness should be at least 6 but 8 or above is much better - get eating lots of brazil nuts to give it a boost.


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

DK..well done i told you so i jus knew it would be ok..now lets pray for another bfp  
a good lineing can be anything from 9mm thick how much was yours

cat..well done hunny on your scan hope you feel positive now  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

hi everybody with these 2 good scans it gives me hope now xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Jenny thanks hun!    mine is 7.1 she said thats perfect so pleased! BMS here we come, dh will indeed think its xmas early, the nurse said from day 10-18 BMS every day and then on every other day, god dh wont know whats hit him hehe!   Will try nuts though i love them, drinking milk she said helps so doing that and pineapple juice! x


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

CU thanks hun, mine is 7.1 but she said thats good so all seems go for this month! x


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

DK your going to end up with twins   i just no it


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

CU the funny thing is right i have twins in my family and so does DH ummmmmm!   Need i say more! Its not funny!   it works!

I have spoken with gemma(the f nurse)and she said if it dont work this month to go on same dose and do all normally stuff but when i go next for the scan they will give me the HCG trigger injection,   so all looking positive worried for nothing!   silly me!

Yours will be great on wed to hun!


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

dk..dont my dads a twin and so is dps dad ummmm    
i would love twins 1 would be nice but 2 would be nice 2.. 
i had 2 great follies on 125mg but i ovulated on day 10 and got a period on day 18 it all was abit 
cu xx


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

CU - think you might be right, my moneys on Twins for DK,

Well just a little note to tell you how I am doing,

This month with no clomid has been great, no pressure has been really lovely, DH may have to work over Xmas but I'm hoping not and we can just relax.  I'm normally a really happy person and I've just had it with being miserable so I'm being happy from now on.

I am so annoyed with people for being miserable over the credit crunch, loads of my boss and friends are miserable because I work for a company that is being taken over and things are pretty bad in the Leeds area - but at the end of the day if we are going to lose our jobs there's nothing that can be done plus there's more to life than money so may as well stay cheery as it could all work out alright - I'll probably still be working here in 20 years time!

Anyway so I'm well up for anyone sharing any good news stories and Xmas cheer.


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi jenny..thats all i hear about credit crunch  
ohhhhhhhh no dk thats 2 of us now and let me tell you i aint normally wrong 
jenny..even tho you are not on clomid this month it could still work i still ov the month i never took clomid cu xx


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

DK.. wear are you i have your twins hear...  im not looking after them all day  lol...


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

ones gone missing oh hear he is   lol...lol..


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Cu your not funny!!!!!!!

xx


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

im only jokeing dk im in a funny mood today 
its better than being  
didnt mean to upset you cu xx


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks CU - your right it may work anyway, TK is giving me hope for clomid after effects.  I reckon 1 bfp for me & you and then twins for DK would be a good result for next month.


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Cu i know u were joking hun! But you and jenny are still not funny   1 will be fine thank you!

DH home from work soon lots of house work to do and bringing all the presents down put under the tree cant wait to see jacks face!

On my FF chart it says today is my most fertile day and gemma said today is good fertile day so they got that right, my temp has dropped today so maybe i will ov today tomorow! 

Yh jenny this is your month hun!


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

jenny..it would be nice wouldnt it just gota keep    

and hope 4 more bfps,i dont think it will be long,i can see more bfps.xx


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Afternoon ladies.

Hiya CU how are you hun?

Hey Misty are you busy today how are you feeling now?

Hello to Jen and TK

JAWM How have your choc cookies turned out? so sorry about your bfn and temp dip hun   but there is still a chance  

I did test again this morning but bfn aswell    but I am confused about what those spots were I had in knickers yesterday,sorry tmi hun im hoping its implantaion spotting never had it before plus loads of white cm today?


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Rees hun this month is yours and jennys! Your going to get a bfp on xmas day i can fill it! x


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

Hi everybody
Reesy - I've been asleep all afternoon  Anyway, just checked the bible (I have a feeling that I won't need to send this to you now). It lists the following under pregnancy symptoms...
Tender breasts or nipples
Nausea
Fatigue
Excessive Urination
*AND!!!* Implantation Spotting - light, brownish bleeding about 8 to 12 days after ovulation   
Oh, Reesy Roo, I'm praying a BFPs on its way to you 
Oh, and if it was implantation spotting yesterday, it's way too early to show up on a test just yet  Patience my dear 
DK - Yippee, that's fantastic news. Oooh, and only yesterday you were saying it could be the end of the road  Your hospital sound fantastic, and 2 little eggies sitting there waiting to be fertilised   Your BFP is definitely on its merry way 
JAWM - Hmmm, what to do about your self obsessed matey? Well, I guess she's had such a really horrible time of it recently that she's forgotten that her mates need her too. My advice is to talk to her, not when you are upset, but when you are feeling strong and ready. Don't text, it just never comes across in the right way  You'll feel a lot better for sorting it out 
Jenny & CU - Glad you in happy moods today. I can feel that joy being shared around 
FO - Sorry you're having a stressful day. As AF still not reared her ugly head there's still hope  
Lentil - Wow, I believe in fate, and that's strange how you happened upon those tabs - and just the right amount too  You've certainly been on a rollercoaster already, hope this is the last stop on the journey and you get your BFP  
TK and all the other UTDuffers - How are you all today? I've got a tip for you all at Chrimbo time - get some of that pomegranite juice stuff, it's yummy and much nicer than nasty booze


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hey Misty
thanks for your reply! Asleep all day hun?  wish I was but still at work.are you off work for xmas now then?

Thanks I am so so hoping its was implantation.     but I dont have sore breasts anymore though   when do you think I should test again hun?

Hey DK Thanks hun I forgot to say hello to you before sorry chic,all so many girls on here now,glad your ok, and good luck with your teo follies hun


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

I'm not back in work now until next Monday - YIPPEE!
I don't think there are any hard and fast rules about when to test after implantation.  I guess it depends on how many cheapy pee sticks you have  
If you have a fair few left, have another go in the morning, otherwise leave it another couple of days if you can.
I have to confess to taking my temp after my afternoon nap - and it was up again   I now you're not supposed to do that but I am going


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hey you lucky thing you.

I finish xmas eve at 1-m then back the following tuesday then off again and back on the Friday a bit of time off tho.

I have about 7 cheepies left tested sat,sun, and today..I want to wait but its almost addictive testing isnt it?


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

Can you wee straight onto them, or are they the ones that you have to use room temperature wee and dip them in?
I have the latter ones, and believe me they are such a fiddle that it puts you off testing   You end up with a little carton of wee and it's YUK!


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Yes I have the ones where you have to wea in pot and dip too  ?yuk


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Soz for being so sad earlier, its been a long day, feel so tired, i've lost my smile, so need this xmas break,  

HI Misty and Rees, i'm with ya on the dipping tests, 
Dk great news, get on with that bms

Hi to everyone  , not up for talking much,

fo


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

FO -   Sounds like you need all your FF friends to give you an astral   
xxx


----------



## harmony802005 (Mar 8, 2006)

dk eating brazil nuts 6 aday helps to,i had a glass of full fat milk and pinapple juice and 6 brazil nuts aday,make sure its full fat and not semi skmmed xxx


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi harm how r u  cu xx


----------



## harmony802005 (Mar 8, 2006)

hi clomid not so good hunny got a bloody infection in one of my wounds :-(,just everything is going wrong,my recovary is going so so slow at the mo :-(,how r u?


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

This place is SO busy! I'm lost 

JennyW.. thanks for your post  My scan confirmed pco [right ovary] but my left ovary had a big juicy 20mm follie, so.. it wasn't all bad news  Seems the Clomid is regulating me, too [I may have ov/af ON TIME for the first time in my life - NEVER had a 28 day cycle, so this is all new] As for the clinic being 'helpful'.. no, not really. They're lovely an all, you know, but poor with the info questions. I think some of them forget people are new to all of this. Nurse didn't mention my lining.. she just said about the pco, my follie and that all else looked 'ok'. Soooo.. fingers crossed this might be it!!

Best wishes, good luck and peace to everyone here! If I don't get back here before, Merry Christmas to you all Xx


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

2nd attempt - lost connection  and 1st reply! 

Mistyw - i do hope u are right honey xxxx

Serenfach - dont let ot get to you too much sweety - life is a cruel but beautiful experience xxxxx

Have made mince pies, praline and leek, cheese and pea pie tonight!  it was yum toooo  

Night all - sweet dreams and


----------



## FlossyFly (Aug 21, 2007)

Lentil said:


> Have made mince pies, praline and leek, cheese and pea pie tonight!  it was yum toooo


I have made mince pies too 

Also iced my Xmas cake and got the xmas dinner delivered 

Turkey is in the fridge 

Did another test this morning  never mind just gotta wait till  turns up so I can start again..... Who knows when she will decide to show up.....the sooner the better. I keep having to make my ticker longer lol

Hope everyone is good and keeping 

Its nice to know that I am not alone in the pursuit of motherhood....  for you all X


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Good Evening lovely's

Just read all 4 pages u ;ot have left n cant remember a blooming thing  gonna have to open up another tab 2 read n write! 

J&WM ~ im good thanks hun, shattered but good lol x I'll see what else i can find about improving the lining. How r u anyway?! x

Lentil ~ welcome to the crazy board hun  sending loads of    ur way n fingers crossed for a bfp this month! x

DK ~ See i told ya not to listen to ur aunt  That's great news about ur scan hun im really pleased for ya! now im keeping my fingers n toes tightly crossed for ya! GO N DO WHAT YA GOTTA DO!!!!! 

FO ~ sorry ur having a bad day hun  hope ur feeling better now! x

CU ~ ok something spooky about this.... my father & dps father were both twins as well! lol God id love twins!   be blessed just to have 1 tho  how r u anyway?! glad to read ur feeling a bit more positive! 

Reesy ~ for what its worth i tested positive 5/6 days _*after * _ implantation spotting so hang in there, its not over till af shows herself! 

Harm ~ sorry to hear ur feeling worse. Sending ya a BIG  hope u feel better soon! x x

Serenfach ~ Yep they sure do chat a lot in here lol x how r u anyway?! x If we dont speak before... Have a good Christmas 

FF ~ how r u hun?! Sorry to hear about the bfn  r u using the internet strip ones?! x remember its not over till af shows herself so as long as shes not here, theres hope! 

Jenny, Cat, Shelle & anyone else ive missed


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

hello

just off to bed, 

will check in tmw am but off to wales for a few days, will be taking my laptop with me so I can check for any BFP but won't be on line that much 

so I want to wish all of you a Very Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year, 
Thanks so much for all your support and for being here,  

Much Love FO


----------



## FlossyFly (Aug 21, 2007)

Topkat08 said:


> FF ~ how r u hun?! Sorry to hear about the bfn  r u using the internet strip ones?! x remember its not over till af shows herself so as long as shes not here, theres hope!


Yes I am......


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

aww FO sounds like a few days away will do ya good  dont be silly about thanking us! u've been as supportive 2 us as we have u!  

Anyway.... Nighty night hun & if we dont talk before



P.S  gonna miss u!!!


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Good morning girls

just thought id pop in 2 say 

but guess im on me own   x


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

I'm here TK, just been adjusting my ticker. It's still wrong though  
AF now 2 days late, temp up a bit, but a  
Poooooooh!  My folks arrive this afternoon. I think   is just waiting for the most inconvenient moment


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Morning Misty

How r u?! sorry to hear its a bfn hun... no chance of it turning into a nice bfp?! the temp rising could be a good sign!  

Guess this morning will be the last we hear of u then this side of xmas   should be nice tho, have something to take ur mind of things (IF af does show up)


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

Don't worry, I'll still log on to check on everybody.  And to report any changes - good or bad  
Waiting to see if Reesy Roo tested this morning.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed that she gets her BFP today  
How are you feeling today?


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Good morning!

Im here to, How are we all?

Tk hun thanks for that!  x


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Morning DK how r u today?! x what r u saying thanks 4?!  

Misty ~ good, im keeping my fingers n toes crossed tightly for u!!! how often r u late?! 

Think we've got arecord this month for bfp's n i just hope its not long before ur all complaining of the joys of being pg  

Im alright thanks, just had some weetabixs n now im sitting here feeling sick   & just fed the kitty but the smell of the food was make me heave as well! but apart from that i feel alright! x


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

TK: Just for believeing in me and the support you gave me yesterday and sunday when i was really sad! I proved her wrong didnt i 

Glad you starting to get some signs now but the sickness is the one you dont want hehe,trust me! Have u spoken more with dh about getting private bloods or scan?wat a nice xmas pressie  

Aw im all tearful   blooming clomid, just gave my postman a card and bottle drink as he is go great and he is so lovely, sad women hehe!

TMI!  Had some BMS last night and god its never been so painful, do u think i was ov and thats y its painful my temp dropped yesterday and had terrible ov pains so i could of ov'd? x


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

DK - think you have definitley ov'd I had exactly the same thing last month must have been bms-ing just as I was ovulating.

Serenfach - great news from your scan you better get busy    

Hi everyone else

Love
Jenny
xx


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

DK  ~ u said ur aunt was never wrong but what u got to remember is there's a first time for everything   & the pain u were describing sounded like ov pain so i knew u'd be alright, besides u said u had a dream u had 3 eggies, it came true so good to believe in ur dreams sometimes  

Dont be down babe, u should be pleased, not only do u have eggies waiting but can enjoy lots of xmas    that was nice of u 2 give ur postman a pressie! x

u might of ov'd! give it a couple of days then we'll be able to tell by ur temps  

Mornin Jen, hows u today? x


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

Morning DK
I found BMS during ovulation very uncomfortable too.  I think it's something to do with the cervix dropping down a bit and getting in the way   Plus you'll probably be a bit more tender than usual.
Hope you are feeling a bit happier today, even if the postman did make you cry?   
TK - Glad you're OK, and glad you getting those pregnancy nausea symptoms - it's a good sign  
Yep, AF not always regular.  Used to be 28 days bang on, now usually 25 but it sometimes fools me. I'm sure it's on its way... although a sneaky part of me can't help hoping  
Hi Jenny  
PS My chicken back to normal again this morning


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

morning all

bummer my temp has dropped right down   no sign of af yet, odd waves of tummy ache,

All over for me, af for xmas, clomid for xmas, oh joy  

take care all,
will check in tmw for any bfp, Rees ?  Misty temp still up    

much love

FO


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

FO -   , hope you are ok, & hoping for you that Af doesn't show and the temp thing is just some weird anomoly

Hi TK - good to hear that you are doing well, and feeling a bit ill that is a real good sign,

Hi Misty

I'm good just can't wait to finish work at 1pm tomorrow - better get on with it all now.  At least have got all my xmas stuff now so nothing else to think about.


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

HI FO  I think I'm in the same boat as you, evil AF and Clomid for Chrimbo. Ah well, 2009 *WILL!!!* bring our BFPs   
But it's not over until the witch appears, so let's not give up hope yet 
Hi Jen - evil work, eh? I'm off now to get all the meat in for Chrimbo (and I'm a veggie!!) I'll probably end up having egg on toast


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Good morning girls,

How are we all.

Sorry to heaqr of bfn misty but its still early days for you hun.

Hey TK,Happy xmas to you,how you doing?

Im ok temps still up but gone down a tiny bit no sign of af though   

Hi FO,Jen,CU,J&WM   Where are you all hiding?


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

oh my god, my friend just popped in with her 6 week old baby, been holding her for ages and it was amazing.

has made me feel much better  

signing out now as late packing

toodle pip all

fo


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Misty - egg on toast for xmas day  mmm if I was veggie think I'd go for goats cheese & veg on filo pastry - yum.

Yes 2009 will be the year for all of us please    

FO - 6 week baby lovely, I've met up with the Yorkshire girls a few times now and last time met some of their precious IVF babies and they were all lovely, it was great to meet up with people who didn't worry that they might be upsetting you - I'm sure a lot of my family have stopped calling me now because they dont know what to say.  They can't seem to deal with my sister being due in a few weeks and it not happening for me - barmy thing is that me & my sister are completely ok with it and she has been lovely about everything.  Grrr families.


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hiya Jen how are you today hun?

I wanted to pop on again and say that got my prog bloods results today and they were 67.7 on CD24         Please bring BFP for xmas      the nurse said my test date should be boxing day?
x


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Rees      are you going to wait until Boxing day to test then??

Just remember girls Coffee republic tested on the day she was supposed to & then the BFP didn't show up until 4 days later.

I'm ok thanks just want to finish work and get home, off to gym tonight probably.


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi Jen,

I have already tested say,sun and monday but all bfn so proberly try my best to wait until friday but I bet I cant,7 cheepies left


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

Hi girls
Rees - Your chart is looking really good     We won't blame you for cracking before Friday... that seems like ages away  
Oooh, progesterone level sounds good     No, scrub that.  I've been googling and they are excellent....    Could you be having twins?


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey rees, jenny, misty how are we all?

Rees hun  them levels are brill   for you, i know this is your month! x


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

Hi DK   I think we're all getting a bit excited for Reesy this month.      she gets her Christmas BFP, even if she does have to wait until Boxing Day


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hey Misty and DK 

Thanks so much for your support I am getting excited but trying not to get my hope sup again...

what doe sit say on google misty?

How are you though Misty today are you alright? 

DK,What are you up to wish I was at home today aswell x?


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

I have been into town today with my dad to get jack hair cut looks cool dude now...Now just chilling as in alot pain ov pain i think then me and jack are going to make choc log  from scatch got to make the log first ummm! Off out tonight for dinner round my dads!

Rees hun we are all keeping our fingers crossed for you i so reckon this is your month! I read that anything above 30 is a fab result and help a viable pregnancy!


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

DK Oh choc log could eat that right now.yummy 

I saw this on google below

*What are normal progesterone levels?*
Progesterone during menstrual cycle

Day 1-14 >1 to 1.5 ng/ml

Day 15-28 2-28 ng/ml

*Progesterone during pregnancy*

First Trimester 9-47 ng/ml 
Second Trimester 17-147 ng/ml 
Third Trimester 55-200 ng/ml 
?


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

oooooo and yours being that high so     thats fab news! Will keep   for you! x


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

This is what I read:
Females:  
    Follicular phase 0.2 - 1.4 ng/mL 
    Luteal phase 3.3 - 25.0 ng/mL 
    Mid-luteal phase 4.4 - 28.0 ng/mL 
    Postmenopausal less than 0.7 ng/mL 
Pregnant  
    1st trimester 11.2 - 90.0 ng/mL 
    2nd trimester 25.6 - 89.4 ng/mL 
    3rd trimester 48.4 - 422.5 ng/mL 
Also read that levels of progesterone are naturally higher during pregnancies that involve multiples!
I'm keeping everything crossed for you  
I'm fine today, just doing some last minute tidying before my folks arrive for Chrimbo.  
Mmmm, home made chocolate log.  I just bought some rum balls - YUM!


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks DK

And its a natural cycle aswell,no clomid taken


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Clomid stays in the system so im told and look at Tk she has fallen preg without it!   so i know you can to!   ITS YOUR MONTH!   just keep tlling yourself that! x


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks Misty i dont want to get excited but cant help it 

Is it my month ? wishing so so much it is,please please   bring me my bfp even if it is boxing day.got to test tonight again   

Arh bless ya,I have to wrap my pressies tonight,its all go isnt it


----------



## knikki (Aug 22, 2008)

Just a quicke from me girlies.

Just wanted to wish you all a massive happy christmas and new year.  

Those of us who dont get bfps for xmas - 2009 will be our year!!!

I am out of my whinge phase and feeling quite chirpy again, so just wanted to thank you for supporting me and listening to me moan.

Fo  - cheer up hun.  Big hugs your way!!  

Hey DK, TK, Pods, Misty, Jenny, Reesy, CU and anyone else I have missed.  

N x


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi Knikki - Happy Xmas glad you are feeling better, hope you get a bfp in the new year, keep us updated on your tx

Rees - sounding good then with your progesterone result     am really hoping that you get bfp on boxing day

Love
Jenny
xx


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hey Jen,

How you doing babes?

Thanks for the    I just hope the temp doesnt drop between now and boxing day   

Hiya Nic Nak,

Glad your back with us hun and feeling better  hows your afternoon going?x


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Anyone around this sarvo?

I cant login after I leave work when Im at home as my computer is down it went all funny last night with a virus we couldnt stop! 

im going to test tonight again..help I cant stop testing           

        for BFP!


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi Rees

I'm here - just waiting for my lift home from work now so will be off in a mo.

Pee stick police!!!! - you shouldn't be testing yet.  Find something else to keep you busy - are you all organised for xmas or what??


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Ok Jen.Ill stop testing hun.

Not ready yet got lots to do tonight anyway hun,are you ready yet?


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Rees - stay strong and step AWAY from the pee sticks!!   I know how hard it is.....it wont change the outcome whenever you test as long as you test after a reasonable amount of time is the thought process I used to keep me from testing. I do hope that you get a Christmas BFP though xxxx


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks Lentil

I will do my best. How are you anyway?

I have fallen exhausted this afternoon,cant keep eyes open,although got alot to do when i get home tonight  hope im exhausted cos its a bfp and not cos of af


----------



## FlossyFly (Aug 21, 2007)

Rees - Your Prog test result is great.....especially compared to mine .......2! fingers crossed for you  I am still waiting for the witch to show up so I can start again on 150mg this time. If this dont work then I think a stick of dynamite will be more effective lol


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Rees - Got everything X'ed for you sweets.

I am suffering from pre christmas/long year melt down and cant tell you HOW over the moon I am that I am nearly done until 5th Jan! 

Flossyfly - LOL at your explosive antics - I tell you what I would prob give it a go if they said it would work too you know!!    

I am soooo tired too - I must say this AF was a scarily heavy nasty one for some reason - actually felt faint at what was coming out on day 1 without being gross...I know TMI but there was loads and the only time before it was like that was the mc but I know categorically that i couldnt have been pg as we werent together when I o'd! 

I have the whole house to clean and as we have been having the landscaping done the dogs have walked all manner of grit and sand in so I have a busy night ahead of me. Then off Cristmas shopping tomorrow YIKES!!!!!!!!

Have a lovely evening all
xxxx


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hey Flosfly thanks hun.

lol... to dinamite babes,sorry af aint showed her ugly face yet hun.

I cant believe how exhausted I am feel like I have swam 100 lenghts in swimming pool.god know how I am going to saty awake to busy about tonight last bits b4 xmas. Isnt exhaustion a pg sign? also an af sign to i think ?


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

Just popping by before bed time.
Reesy - You have to get your computer fixed!  How are we going to know about your Chrimbo day BFP if your comp isn't working??  Don't leave us hanging on until next Monday  
Nik Nak - Glad you're feeling better   This board is great during the stressful times, but it's lovely when we are all in a good and   mood
Hi Lentil and Flossy Fly - Your posts do make me  
TK, DK, Jen, FO, and all the rest


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

Morning ladies,

Sorry I wasn't on yesterday but was curled up on sofa feeling poorly! 

Won't try to read the MANY pages written yesterday   but will say good morning to everyone and hope ur all ok?

My temp has dropped even lower so af show be here on time on boxing day. although disappointed no  for christmas I feel really positive . . . looking forward to next month and have got all my many vitamins lined up!  Gonna hit the diet after new yr so that's a project   !

Ree1978 - - -how's ur chart hon? Got my fingers crossed for you.

To everyone who's testing soon     for you guys. . . .it'd be gr8 to have some more   's this christmas !

for anyone like me who's due af  . . . .let's not get down  . . bring it on I say! 

NOT gonna let this ttc ruin christmas . . .gonna have a fab one and MAKE it happen next year!  

Can't believe it's yet another yr ttc gone by but I'm feeling positive for all of us for the next few months!

Got hair appt today which will cheer me up no end so won't be on loads . . . 

If i miss anyone cos ur going away PLEASE have a VERY VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS! Wishing everyone a very fertile and productive 2009!

XXX 

Nik


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

J&WM - I'm with you on Xmas must have a good time     & pray next year will be the year for us


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

Hi JAWM
What a lovely positive message.  I logged on yesterday to see how you were, but then forgot to ask  
Sorry you've had a temperature drop, but I love your positive thinking. 
My AF not here yet, but I think maybe because Clomid has got me ov'ing again my cycle lengths have naturally increased?  They always used to be 28 days, so that's a good thing  
AF probably due on Chrimbo day then - YUK!  
Your positivity has inspired me.  Am going to enjoy the next couple of days no matter what, and I will stop obsessing   
Love to everybody x


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Morning Girls,

Sorry im not going to read all the posts coz there's waaaaaaaay 2 many  x

Jenny ~ hope ur alright x

Reesy ~ still got my fingers n toes crossed tightly for ya hun!!! 

Misty ~ hope ur alright babe, having a nice time with ur folks?! if ur drinking make sure u have one for me  x

J&WM ~ Sorry 2 hear u weren't feeling 2 well y'day! hope ur feeling better today?! sorry 2 hear ur temp has dropped again! i know a bfp would of made ur xmas but still try 2 enjoy it & keep up the  x

Well feeling pretty good today, got a doc ringing me anytime before 10.30 to arrange a early scan  bring it on!!!! lol x

To everyone that ive missed.....


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi girls how are we all today on xmas eve? Happy Christmas ladies.

FO,J&WM,Misty,TK,CU,Jen,Lentil,flosfly,Nik Nac and anyone iv missed 

Lets pray we get some more BFP.s   

My temp has dropped very slightly but praying it does not drop anymore no sign of AF yet but still feeling tired.

Misty not sure how I am going to let you know about bfn or bfp on Boxing day as my computer still has a virus and wont be fixed until new year!! 

Happy xmas  

Mel

xxx


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Good morning ladies....

Merry christmas eve to you all...

Rees have you tested this morning?a drop in tmp is not always a bad thing hun look at tk chart she had temp dropps! keep  

Tk wow hun great news about scan let us know when they call and wat they say!    5weeks today  x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

​
Happy Christmas To All The Lovely Clomid Chicks May 2009 Be Happy and Healthy and LUCKY!​Cat x


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Cat ~ how did ur scan go hun?! sorry if i missed ur post! x

Reesy ~ ur chart has confused me... u said it dropped slightly but on the chart is up 

 ello DK, how r u hun?! hope ur in the xmas spirit 

Well my doc has just rung back and she said that i _*dont*_ have to wait till im 8/9weeks 2 see a midwife and booked me in for the 30th (blooming receptionist telling porkies ) but said no point getting a scan yet coz i wont see anything but can talk to the midwife on tues about getting one when i 7/8 wks coz then i should be able to see the h/b  x


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hey tk I though my temp had dropped I confused myslef just could not remember yesterdays temp before I added todays to my chart 

Exellent you are 5 weeks today on xmas eve  

Hiys DK How you doing? i so wish I was not at work today but finish just before 1pm so thats good


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Yes cat how did you scan go?

Rees where you gone hun??

Tk thats fantastic news hun well done on keeping to your guns and getting further, blooming receptionist think they know everything and want to know everything!   for them! Nope not really in the sprit to be honest,   put the pressies under the tree and think i gone bit to over the top   o well... Dh only working til midday so should start feeling beta then, had huge row last night and went to bed on it so thats upset me bit!


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Aww Dk im sorry to hear that hun   hope u & dp can make it up when he gets home   lol x Ur allowed to go OTT @ xmas time   i'll have to wait till the morning to put the pressies under the tree or i'll wake up n kitty would have unwrapped them with his claws  

What r ur plans for tomorrow?! x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I had two great follicles on Monday going back today to see if they have grown ..app at 12.30 then off to the Panto at 1pm haha .. so might be a lucky Christmas miracle ..lining was great too the best it has ever been so feeling positive      

DK     you will be fine with DH today just give him a big hug and a Christmas kiss and you will be fine hunny   right got to get my bottom into gear !!

Cat x


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Im here DK  But not for long.

What you up to then..?


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Yh rees we seen to keep missing each other hun! How are you today?

I have spoke to him this monring though and all seems ok with us, Wel'l be ok! lots of BMS this afternoon, this evening, tomorow morning hehe!   This is it for us, next month i have to have injections and i dont want that hehe! Jenny and misty thinks il have twins god cant you think of that!

Temp had risen now for 2days so i reckon i ov'd on day 13?im still in bit pain but nothing like yesterday so was either day 13 or 14  

Jack keeps looking at the presents and picking them up and saying can i open this one, NO!!  so he pick up another can i open this one! NO! I think he has gone through half the presies and still not got the message hehe!  

Got to brave asda or tesco in a bit god this will be fun!

Tomorow have my parents and my nan coming round, doing dinner ere for them in my new kitchen   they will stay the night! Then boxing day off to dazs folks til new years eve then home again! Busy busy! x


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks cat hun!

Thats great had 2 great follies in there   Did they tel you what your lining was?x


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

TK - great news about your appt with the midwife, really hope it goes well

Cat - fab news on your scan too      

DK -  

Hi Rees


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks girls   my lining was 9mm on Monday ..


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hiya Jen how you doing today happy xmas!


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Aww Cat thats great news!!! im sooo pleased for ya! x Good luck with ur scan today n hope u enjoy the panto!   

Reesy ~ what time do u finish work hun?! x

Jenny ~ thanks hun! how ru this xmas eve?! x

lol @ Lil Jack bless him! go on mummy let him open one!!!    

Sounds like u got a busy week on then hun! it will do ya good to let ya hair down for a while n forget all the heartache of ttc even if it is only for a couple of days  

Im glad im not u, having to go shopping...... Imagine how busy their gonna be & how long u'll be waiting in Q's!


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Jenny hi   merry xmas eve hun!

Cat we are cycle buddies hun both on day 15       for us both! Wow that lining is brill what you been doing to get it that good? Mine was 7.1 but the nurse said thats ok  

Yes tk thanks for that! I was trying to forget! x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I take two tablets of selenium a day hun that is great for getting thicker lining ..you can get it from Holland and Barrett

Cat x


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

lol DK! Oops


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Cat Is it exspensive? I know its worth it though? Wow if it helps like that might get some today! So glad we cycle buddies!   good luck today let us know if you got time hun! x

Yes tk umm and can you imagin what jacks going to be like!   umm! FUN!!!!!!


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hey TK,

I finish at 12.30 today then off to the shops near work to get few last bits then off home to chill out hubby dont finish work until 5.30-6pm but have my parents popping over this afternoon to swap pressies and eat mince pies    yum!!

Are you off work now then tk?

Not sure if I should test again not tested today or yesterday  ?


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

NO its cheap as chips http://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=81

/links


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Cat - great lining

Selenium I think its only about £2/£3 from H&B I got some the other day but then I realised it was in the pregnacare pills anyway, so I'm just having the pregnacare and brazil nuts - you have to be careful not to overdose on selenium

I just can't wait to leave work, i think all the pressure has been building and my brain wont' work and I've got a right headache.  Really need a break.  At least the next 4 days both me & DH are off together will be good and then I'm not back at work until Friday 2nd.  Bit annoyed with my mum hasn't asked how I am or what's happening for ages, not really sure whether she just doesn't know what to say or maybe she's just not bothered.  Finish work at 1pm or hopefully before then.  Off to shops quickly then the gym before home.

Happy xmas everyone


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Jenny, cat,  im taking pregnacare pills so do you think i should not buy selenium from holland and barret? But i was reading it helps male fertilty so should i get him on it? x


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Im gonna miss this site and all the girlies because I cant login at home over xmas not back in office until Tuesday at 9am


 for a little while ladies

Happy xmas


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

DK I think you would be ok with one a day as the dose in Pregnacare is quite low.  There is some advice on the internet but I can't find it now.

Rees - Happy Xmas hope you have a great time.

I'm off home shortly too but probably will get chance to logon at home some time.


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi everybody...sorry havent been on had so much to do,and i still have to do the housework 

had my scan today and it went well i had 3 follies 1 at 22mm 1 at 16mm and 1 at 15mm my lineing was 10.6mm so its all go i should be ovulating tonight or tommrow i have loads of cm...i tell you wot this drug is much better than clomid i feel normal and have no se at all.
i have loads of cm wears on clomid i had none,and my womb lineing is thicker thats because letrozole has a shorter half life.This month is my month i just no it    

hows everybody anyway ??

dk i no was was laughing bout twins the other day but looks like im in the same boat as you lol 

gemma warned me im about to ovulate them all so i could end up with 1 2 or 3 oops 

i wouldnt mind tho,well 2 not 3...cu xx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

And wishing all of our dreams come true in 2009  ​


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I was told it was ok .. I take pregnacare too and 1 selenium most days and it has def done the trick I had a follie of 20.5 and one of 16 and one other smaller and a lining of 10.5 so fingers crossed at least one does the trick         

Clomid User        for you hunny  

Dk         for you too cycle buddy 

 to everyone else ..

Cat x


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi cat,thanks hunny      4 u 2 im so glad its working for you

im       for your new year bfp merry christmas my friend and hears to a happy new year to you.

hi every1 any1 about??


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Perhaps they have gone to bed early thinking Father Christmas will be delivering soon 

Cat x


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

cat..lol  you def got the christmas sprit 

well the kids have just put mince pies and lettace 4 raindeers (got no carrots) and my sons writing a letter to father christmas cu.xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Awww that is sooo cute x


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

it will be your turn next year..ive got a good feeling 4 us this year.


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

OOOh I am soooo excited   ..having real twinges tonight so hoping thats a good sign      

Cat x


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey ladies im up!

Cu also done the mince pie and port and carrott hehe! and the raindeer dust Bless!

Cat how did this afternoon go? x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

DK hi hunny .. was good hunny all set to go .. what is reindeer dust ?


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

Cat..im excited to ive had twinges all day 

i will have bms tonight as they said to go and get to it the twinges are a good thing  

DK..i had 3 follies the same as you hehe...it looks like i could be in for twins as well  

that back fired on me didnt it wot i said about you


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Wat did they say cat? The dust is just glitter and porriage oats umm messy but fun! Jack loved putting them out, he is soundo now bless him! SOOOOOOOOOO much to do! Aint eaten yet nor packed!

Yes CU that will teach you   wat size did you have and wats was your lining? My lining was not great but gemma said ok! 

Looks like alot of BMS tonight for everything i think us 3 are kinda around same day! OOO..


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

dk..are you tracking santa with jack go on norad on net its great hes near egypt now cu.xx

the follies were 22mm 16mm and 15mm and lineing was 10.6 and im getting pains so think im oooooooooooooo cu.xx


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

My bro said about that where do i find that?

Wow thats great hun great lining how you get it so good?? x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

CU ..Mine are similar to yours then hunny at 20.5 and 16.something ..and lining of 10.5 oooh wouldn't it be fab if we all got NEW YEAR BFP's           you would have thought the 20+ follicle would be dominant and the other would start to disintegrate wouldn't you ? twins   OMG haha that would be funny .. and cool but would be happy with one Christmas miracle 

Cat x


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Ladies do you think my lining is to thin at 7.1? Gemma did say it was ok but bit worried now!   x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

No thats fine I think hunny I know on clomid they used to be pleased if mine was around 7 so looks good to me hunny             for you

Cat x


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Been getting pains on and off now since monday yesterday being the worse backache and AF cramps all day, today just like sharp pains every now and then! You 2 ladies getting this? Maybe we are ov?

If we have follies over 18mm that means there dev going to pop?i have one at 16 to will that one pop? im new to all this this being my first month i have had this!

Thanks cat i am worry but gemma said the same normally on clomid it would be between 5-6 but they like any thing above 6.5 so 7.1 seems ok? x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

It says in my book that you can get crampiness around ovulation ..so sounds good hunny x


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Just wanted 2 pop in & wish u all a very.....  
​
And may 2009 be the year that all our dreams come true!!!!​


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

Hi girls
Sorry to just dash in and run off again.
No AF, temp up and..... a very faint line   .... on two tests...  
Just hope it's for real... am in state of shock  
Merry Christmas everybody xxx


----------



## JamesBrown (Sep 7, 2005)

Morning Misty

   this is your time    
Sounds good to me.  A line is a line as they say.  Congratulations!

Merry Christmas everybody and wishing you all a very happy and healthy 2009.  May all your dreams come true  

J9
x


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

OMG Misty!! Congratulations hun        
are u using the internet strips?! if u r then u wont get a dark test line!!! OMG i cant believe it, Talk about a merry christmas! this has turned out to be the best for both of us! Im soooooooo pleased for u..... my new bump buddy      

J9 ~ Merry christmas babe! what u got planned for the rest of the day?! x


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

merry christmas ladies,well all i wanted for christmas was a follical and i got 3 hehe...

dp asked me to marry him so im now engaged so hes now df   

rees...remember wot that psychic woman told me.. 

she said i would have a ring on my finger by xmas she sure was right

i just hope she was right about my bfp in the new year

got a strong feeling this is my month   

kids was well excited this morning my son got a motor bike he was well impresed also got a leather jacket...(he wants a tattoo)

hes only 6 

my daughter enjoyed her day 2

merry xmas every1 cuxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

WOW another Christmas BFP  YIPEEEEEEEEEEE sounds good hunny ..WOW what an amazing Christmas pressie 

[fly]  [/fly]

Congratulations Hunny ..It is unusual to get false positives so looks good       

​
Merry Christmas Everyone .. May we get lots more LUCKY BFP's       Clomid User .. Congratulations Hunny ..  or should we call you MRS BFP to be    

WOW ..what an exciting day 

Cat x


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

CU ~ Congratulations on ur engagement hun! Now heres to a nice BFP in the new year 

Cat ~ Merry christmas hun! hope ur having a good on! x


----------



## JamesBrown (Sep 7, 2005)

Hello

CU - wowee - congratulations.  I got married earlier this year.  You sure going to be busy planning.  Hope you get that BFP!  Things are sure looking good for you.

TK - We are spending this Christmas on our own.  We lazed in bed all morning, had a bite to eat and a bit of gorgeous wine and have just prepared the dinner.  We are eating late and then going to spend the rest of the evening being fat and chilling out.  Doing all the family stuff in the next few days.  I'm testing next Tuesday but really don't feel any different to any other month.  Still Christmas is taking my mind of it all.   Hope you are having a lovely day.  

Hey Cat, hope you are having a lovely day.

Once again CONGRATULATIONS MISTY!  

J9
X


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks everybody,well im in loads of pain and in need of advice so hear goes....

i had my scan yesturday which showed 3 follies ready to rupture i had a bit of pain and had bms 1 o clock this morning...
today i have loads of pain...so when do you think i will ovulate or am iwas it yest or is it todayi carnt bms yet as the kids are hear and its a bit impos at the mo...do you think theres enougth sperm thereor should i try and top up..lol..HELP ME..cu xx


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

im worried i will miss the egg


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Sperm can last in you for upto 7 days, it's the egg that will only last about 48 hours
If you did it last night/this morning there should be pleanty to meet the egg


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks shell i had 3 follies will i ovulate them all the same time or differant times cu xx


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Merry christmas everyone! Hope you all have a lovely day!

Misty hun congrats you so derserve this! xxxxx ^ banana^ x


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

merry christmas dk hope you had a lovley day,im in so much pain think im ovulating  

cu xx


----------



## JamesBrown (Sep 7, 2005)

CU - I too had lots of ovulation pain this month.  It really was bad.  We did it every day prior but after I ovulated I just felt so bloated and in pain that we had to stop. I haven't been scanned so who knows what has happened with me    I am sure you have done enough to get that BFP.    Stop worrying, I reckon you have ovulated. x

Off for dinner now - at last!

x


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey cu, j9 sorry was eatting my dinner yum yum! 

Jack has had such a wonderful day bless him!

Cu where you live hun? Your kids enjoyed there day?

Yes also in alot of pain chart not saying i ov yet bt temp been up 4days now so guess i have or am!    so! Dnt get me wrong im   and   but know this month is not our month, i reckon feb for us! x


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

DK..yes kids enjoyed today but im not sure who enjoyed it most kids or me and df...we got engaged today thats y hes df now..lol 

you said you think you havent ov yet or you are now...i dont do temp so do you think im ovulating now or getting ready..cos i had pain yesturday but today im really in paincu.x


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

CU i think you are ov yes hun! sounds pain i having..

Where in essex u live hun?x


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Cu u here hun?X


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Misty when are you testing again?  I am so excited for you    .  A line is a line.  Real happy for you.

Lets hope we get a record month for BFPs again with lots of new year bfps.

Hope everyone has had a good xmas day.

Love
Jenny
xx


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Lots & lots of badydust for all the girls on this thread


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

I have tears in my eyes and I don't even know any of you. Some great posts! Also gives me hope and comfort, too 

First of all, thanks to TK and JennyW for your replies.. it really was great to see that follie all ready to burst, considering the other news I had >> it seems the right side of my body is just too damned lazy to work lol! 

Rees.. GOOD LUCK with your test tomorrow.. fingers crossed! 

Misty.. I have everything crossed that your 'line' is THE line 

Ayoone else testing soon?? I have read all 7/8 pages since I was last here and with the crappy memory I have, I can't
recall a third of it, sorry. I'm on CD15.. it appears that I am heading for a 28 day cycle [only the 4th time in 20 years!]
so I am looking at testing on 06/01. I'm already nervous  

Best wishes to everyone here.. hope your Christmas Day was fab Xx


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Morning girlies,

TK,CU,FO,Jen,Nik Nak,DK And all the other lovely ladies 
I have read the posts on here! but I can only pop on as virus on computer keeps popping up on the screen,Nightmare.

Congrats to you Misty  

I have done 5 tests so far but its testing dat today all bfn so far but last night went back to test after later on as I left it in the bathroom and there was very faint line and was def different than the test from yesterday so I am scared to test today just incase it was an evap line  still no sign of AF yet   she stays away for me.

Hope your all having a nice xmas

Mel

x


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

HAPPY BOXING DAY!!!!

Sorry didn't get on to say Merry Christmas yesterday but was manic and lovely at our house... had a really lovely day and dh spoilt me rotten  

Well last night I was saying I don't feel pmt ish or pg and would be amazed if   showed herself today. She has ...no cramps no anything so am pleased not to be curled up in a ball!  Bring it on I say! Ready for the next cycle now with my 4 million vitamins   

MISTY!!!  .... thrilled for you hon!      

Rees - - hi hon! Sounds like you've done it! Your temp would also hint VERY strongly at it!       Have u tested again today?

TK  - - How ru finding ur first pg Christmas! Sending lots of sticky   ur way hon. Any news on that early scan yet?


Everyone else . . . hope you had a lovely Christmas Day! Have I missed any other  news, or anything else?


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

hi j&wm

how are you babes? i have to be quick again as computer will shut down.

I tested today but anouther faint line,wanna do anouther one to see if its not a evap line? its those test you got me from ebay the first one I done was almost a week ago now,saturday....

shall i do one again hun?

Misty hows you mum2be?


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Rees hun looked atyour chart i think this is your month! OOOOOOOOOOOOO  Have u tested again?xx


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

Hiya girly whirlies
Thanks for all the lovely messages   TK, J9, Cat, Rees, JAWM, DK, Jenny, Serenfach 
TK - It would be great to be bump buddies   
JAWM - so sorry AF reared her ugly head   I was really keeping everything crossed for you.  I think with your positive attitude you'll get your BFP very soon  
Reesy Roo - so lovely to hear from you, and it's so exciting!!!!  A very faint line is just what I got!!! It didn't come up straight away, it took about 4 minutes.  You only need two more high temps and that's 18 - the number the bible says confirms a BFP!!!
Wow, we've really had a record run of BFPs this month, Father Christmas must have been working overtime   Enjoy it, sweetheart.  And remember... no chocolate liqueurs  
All you girls who are ov'ing around about now.... keep up with the BMS...  
Good luck everybody  
CU - Congratulations, that's fantastic news


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hey misty good to hear from you too hun.I did anouther test and that also took about 5 mins to come up and was slightly fainter than this morning but maybe because pea more diluted.what do you think?

Hiy DK Hows you hun?

Im so praying its my month


----------



## Dilee-99 (Oct 7, 2008)

merry christmas everyone!!

Congrats Misty and Rees sounds good to me..... Do another one is the morning.................... a line is a line love xxx

have I missed any other BFP'S?

dILLY


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

Hiya ladies...... WELL I HATE COMPUTERS !!!   After having no problem getting online this morning my laptop decided it didn';t wanna play any more.... taken me 3 hours to sort it!

Rees1978, if the line has colour it's ur  !! I agree about doing another one in the morning, in fact i'd probably do a first response, as u are over 14dpo.  You'll get a def answer   

Misty, thanks for your message hon   back to you too  

I have divided all my vitamins into a pill pot for next 2 wks so have no excuse not to take them! 

We gave the boys a wii fit yesterday and I went on it today, and it agrees with the hospital scales and not my home ones which means I HAVE LOST   since my last fertility appt in June 08 I have lost over 10kg, can't remember exactly how much it said, what matters is my bmi is now under the magic 30 so I can go back and have next step!        

I have got a couple more months clomid left here so will take that while losing a bit more in case the fertility clinic scales are not so kind as the wii fit.... but it's made me feel great! 

Love to you all, back on later if laptop decides to behave!

XX Nik


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

Hi girlies
Reesy - If your temp is still up tomorrow there's no need to test.  That will be you at the magic 18dpo mark  
JAWM - That's a good idea about putting the pills out in advance.  I think I should do that as I keep forgetting. Great news about the 10kg, that's a great achievement.  Keep going, missus  
FO - Hope you are enjoying the holiday. Was it Wales you were off to? We are missing you  
Hello to everybody else.  Yippee, it's the weekend tomorrow.  More days off work


----------



## JamesBrown (Sep 7, 2005)

Morning

Any more test results today?  Hope those lines are getting stronger  

Ladies, I need some advice.  I don't think clomid is right for me.  I couldn't even cope with going to see my friends and family yesterday and have been living like a hermit and being clingy with my husband since taking it.  I feel tearful in public and basically just feel very low.  I'm not seeing my consultant until January 29th.  I know it hasn't worked for me this month so I'm thinking of not taking it when AF arrives next week.  Have any of you just decided to stop taking it without the advice of your consultant?

Thank you.

J9
x


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Morning girls how are we today?

Misty I tested again this morning faint line within 5 mins,my temp has gone down but I did not really sleep well at all kept waking up,im so tired,the temp is still above the cover line though hun?
How are you today babes


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

J9 

I felt exactly the same as you a few days ago. I'm on my first cycle of Clomid and it's made me very emotional and weepy [I'm an emotional person anyway, but it's made it 10 times worse] I've also had sudden headaches, really poor concentration, aches and pains, issues with not being able to taste some foods and some days, just a general feeling of being down/ill  It's enough to want to stop, alright - but.. I've read so many positive stories about the possible results it can offer, I'm hanging on in there for my next cycle [that's if this one hasn't worked.. won't know for another 9 days]

A friend of a friend had horrendous problems ttc. She was heading for her 3rd IVF and had to change cons inbetween. He offered her Clomid in the meantime and it worked!!  So you never know 
Also, I've read time and time again that cycle se differ - some women have none at all on their next cycle, so that's another reason why I'm going to hang on and keep going.

Of course, I'm not saying you shouldn't stop.. I'm just offering you a different perspective << not an easy thing to recognise from your own standpoint, sometimes, especially when the se have been so negative and leave you feeling down 

Hope everything works out for you, either way Xx


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

Morning everyone  

Here I am sipping lemsip in total peace and quiet! It's lovely!

How is everyone today?

Rees - - Fantatic about your line..... u gonna send dh off for a first response or cbd?

J9 - The s/e you have described are clomid (at least for a t) ... and can be horrible.   I get totally antisocial, and hide away at homein the week before   arrives, tearful etc etc etc. If you really can't face taking the clomid then maybe it'd be an idea to ring your clinic to check it won't affect you getting a different treatment. There are alternatives to clomid, I think one is called letrozole (I could be wrong . . .one of the other girls will probably know for sure). I go through the same thing as you before  arrives, but when it comes to it I can't not take it. I think you must do what makes you happiest though hon .     

Any more news anyone?

XX Nik


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hiya j&wm

Sorry your not feeling great,clomid is horrible stuff babes   

Me and dh will pop to asda soon to get a clear blue digital,but it just seems to be to good to be true. I have had 4 tests with faint positve fromt he 10 cheepie pack and the 4 I done before christmas day def had no line.dh said dont get excited until you have done good test.Im sure 4 cannot be wrong.


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

Rees . . . 4!?!! All looking   honey. Hurry up and get that cbd . . . I'm on the edge of my seat  

U could email pic of tests? I'm so excited!

I am due to start clomid today. I am tempted to go back down to 150mg as I got pg on that dose. The only reason it was upped was I didn't ov on 150 the cycle after the m/c. Just bit worried that 200mg could be making my lining really thick!

Does anyone know if IUI is worth the money if I am ovulating anyway? My cons said it's next step (with clomid) when my bmi is low enough..... which it is now !!!

After dh losing 2 jobs last yr (who says there's no recession) we'd have to save for a couple of months anyway so would hope to have lost another 20 + lbs by then.

XX Nik


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

Meant lining really thin


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hiya Nik,

Yes I know 4 tests all the same,ill try and take pics of them on my camera today babes. hubby just having bite to eat then going to run to the shop but I wonder if clb will be sensitive enough to show yet? 

Not sure about clomid hun 200mg will will need to speak to your clinic if your worried about womb lining they will know best,I felt awfull on 150mg clomid made me sick.i could not manage 200mg.call them monday and tell them your concerns?


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

Hi rees,

What about a first response? Boots and sainsburys and superdrug do them? I think being 17dpo you should be fine with a cbd but maybe both ? First reponse should be really clear now though? 

Can't ring clinic as they not open, and this is my 'own' clomid from my stash! 

u still got my email add hon?

XX Nik


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi hun
Personally I dont think you should take 200mg as anything above 100mg can be too much it is also not licensed at that amount because it can have damaging effects I was told by my new hospital babes.i cant take it again as I had the bad SE's with 150mg. 

stick to 150mg and see what happens I would,but its up to you>how many months have you taken clomid again so far?

Im feeling sooooo tired,off to shop soon really dont know what one to get,I'd get both if they were not so expensive


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Joe and Wills Mummy .. Def take selenium if you are worried about your lining hunny as that will help counteract the effects of clomid on your lining  

Rees      for the test hunny ..but sounds good to me  

J9   It might be worth asking them if they can prescribe you something like Tamoxifen instead as that has less side effects  
on the other hand you could get pregnant next cycle on clomid and then you wouldn't have to take it any longer anyway        only you know how you feel hunny  

Serenfach   It can make you emotional ..but I didn't find upping the dose made any difference to me I went from 50mg and worked through to 200mg and if anything I seemed to have less side effects on 150mg/200mg than I did on 50/100mg wierdly   I think it often settles down and the first cycle can be the hardest until your body adjusts to being on the drug..

Dilly   I don't think you have missed anymore BFP's hunny   but sure it won't be long    

Dk   How are you doing hunny ?

Clomid User   Are you still feeling positive hunny ? have you done any ov tests ? 

Shelley   Hope you had a good Christmas hun 

Big   to everyone else 

Cat x


----------



## JamesBrown (Sep 7, 2005)

Hello

Rees - Hurry back with that clear blue!  All is sounding incredibly positive.  

Serenfach - thank you for your message, it puts taking it into perspective for me.  Sorry to hear about your s/e.  Good luck with this cycle  

Nik - thank you also for your message. I think I'm going to continue with it this month and have a good old chin wag with my consultant.  I really want to get on the list for iui and get my cycles tracked.  I'm just  getting so sick of all this ttc now.   Lemsip and peace and quiet - sounds bliss to me, enjoy it. Great news about the BMI!  

Anyone going shopping?  I think I might try and brave the sales tomorrow. A bit of retail therapy might help  

x


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Good Morning Girls,

Sorry not going to read back, too much 2 read but i'll reply to what ive seen 

Reesy ~ 4 tests cant be wrong hun! I done 15 of those Internet strip tests n the line was never really dark but u could see it without holding it to the light or anything iykwim! Hope u had a good xmas! Now....
RUN TO THE CHEMIST N GET A TEST!!!! ANY TEST!!!   i dont think its 2 early for a cbd, they go as low as 1-2 weeks! how many dpo r u?! x

J&WM ~ how r u hun?! hope u had a good xmas   Well done on the weight loss!   

Cat hope u had a good christmas hun  

 hiya J9, hope ur alright x

My mum was up for xmas n wanted me to do another test so i did.... the test line was darker then the control line! so now line the tests up n u can see it gradually getting darker   x x


----------



## JamesBrown (Sep 7, 2005)

Hello again

Cat - you posted the same time as me.  Thanks for that.  I'll ask at my next appointment.   Good to hear that sometimes the clomid s/e can settle down.  Hope you are well.   

x


----------



## JamesBrown (Sep 7, 2005)

Hey TK - How much money have you spent on tests now?!    Great news about the line.  x


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

hi Cat, Selenium is in my personal chemist box lol!

TK - - How was ur pregnant Christmas! Thanks for the message, I am chuffed about the weight loss!

Rees - - I took 200mg as my ds clomid baby was conceived on that ... prescribed by doc. I suppose one month on 150mg to see wouldn't hurt . . . 

Was told by clininc I only count the months I ov on clomid so Dec was month 4. . . . my old clinic in 2000 told me 12 months max, though I seem to remember this clinic saying 6. I think if I don't have any luck after another 2 then I'll have to look at other treatments. 

J9 - -  I can totally understand the having enough . . .I am at that point but the thought of giving up is even worse! 

Still trying to feel really positive and 'bring it on' but it's hard when underneath all you want to do is scream! 

XX Nik


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I am good thanks girls ..got a smiley face on the digital ov test yesterday and had basting again yesterday so hoping for a good start to 2009        

I cringed at the cost of the digital tests but so nice to see a def smiley face rather than analysing lines !!

Cat x


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

lol J9 more then i needed 2   x whens ur next app?! x

J&WM ~ xmas was good hun! strange not having a drink with the family but def worth it! It was only me & my lil bro that were sober n even then he was drinking shandy   x How was ur xmas?! x

Cat ~ good news about the   hun! really hope 2009 brings ur dream 2 life     x


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Good morning ladies how are we all today??

Did we all have a nice xmas and boxing day??

Im in a bit of a tiz and need some advice! I have had raised temp for 4days now and ov test had to strong lines on xmas day but my chart has not changed but im no longer in pain and know i have ovd so why has the chart not shown this? xx


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hay Dk ~ hope u had a good xmas hun   For ovulation to be detected on the chart i think u need to have a few temps higher then the previous 6 (I think, if ive got it right  ) so looking at ur chart, b/c ur chart, ur temps r lower then the rest which could be why its not detected ov yet! hope ive got that right but sure someone will be able to put us straight if i haven't x


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey tk how was you bumpy xmas?good? was your mum excited with the preg test results? We had a fab xmas and jack has loved it, we are up at Daz's folks now back tues i think...

I always thought it was 4 higher temps, o but if its 6 then thats good aint got to worry, started to worry maybe i havnt ov'd,   all so worrying!

My temps have been really high cause i had the flu at start of cycle   Do u think i ovd around the 13th day? x


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Xmas was good thanks hun! nice seeing the family as they live 90+ miles away   dont worry about ur chart hun, see how it is the next few days but remember as ur not home & staying with someone, ur temp may be lower due to the room temp being different etc   x


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Yesterday was differnet(lower) as we slept downsatirs on a blow up bed and i hardly slept as i felt so ill, today is higher  about the same as has been last few days. not to worried what will be will be hun, i dont think this is our month away i got a feeling feb is our month!

Daz is taking me out on a driving lesson when he out the shower and jack staying with other nanny so i can do it in peace!

Glad you had a nice day with family hun, Lovely to see them aint it! Was they pleased with your news?xxx


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

Morning or should i say afternoon as ive only just got up...lol

J9..sorry you have been feeling unwell ,i hate clomid  it made me feel so ill,and i wouldnt go out the door without df
i was so clingy and i had panic attacks in asdas or anywear i was....i really am glad im off it now..there are other fertility treatments you can have like me and cat didnt get on with clomid and are on letrozole and i think its wonderfull.i dont feel any differant,just feel normal,and i only had 10mg i got 3 follicals on christmas eve and loads of cm as it has a short half life of 45hrs so it doesnt effect your cm...also a lineing of 10.6 which is alot higher than my clomid result...
clomid doesnt agree with every1 and i would recoment letrozole to every1 who clomid doesnt work for  chin up hunny theres always a light at the end 

cat..hi hunny how are you i dont use ov kits like i dont do temp or peee sticks...i think if i did i would get obsessed lol 
i did get bad ov pain but not half as bad as clomid wow i hated that stuff. 

tk Hi hunny im glad you had a good xmas hope your feeling ok 

rees..did you get a cbd cum on hurry with the results   
hi to everybody else cu xx


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Afternnon TK,Glad your ok,yes were having nice xmas are you hun?

I have a clear blue test but no where had the one that says how many weeks? last time I went to the loo was 11ish wont my wee be too diluted to do test or shall I do it now? I got a first response aswell?


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hiya cu

Iv got the tests to scared to do it though?

How you doing hun,good xmas?xx


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

Mel (Rees) I would do the first response hon as they MUCH more sensitive. Then u can do the cbd in morning or after 4 hours holding it. 17 dpo with first response and u should be fine !

Good luck hon!

Waiting to hear before I walk the dogs


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

OMG OMG Its a bfp two lines came up straight away within few seconds


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

Mel . . . .CONGRATULATIONS HON! 

thrilled thrilled and double thrilled for you!

Off to walk the dogs now... been waiting for ur results lol


----------



## RoseB (Apr 14, 2008)

Just wanted to pop back to say congratulations Rees. That is such fantastic news.     
What a great new year it will be for you!!!!!
Rx


----------



## JamesBrown (Sep 7, 2005)

waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa - hayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy Mel!

That is brilliant news.  Congratulations on your          

CU - Thank you for your message.  More food for thought.  

This board is just full of bfp's.  I'm astounded!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

DK ~ my best advise to u is try not to worry! u had 3 good eggies so im sure u have ov'd but the charts just not detected it yet 

OMG Reesy CONGRATULATIONS hun, im so so so pleased for u!     just looked at ur chart n ur exactly 1 week from me makingu 4w3d  
what test did u use?! r u gonna put up a ticker?! i think u should 

Cat can u update the list please?! BFP for Reesy & Misty! Thank u x


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

OMG OMG OMG     congratulations rees...i did tell you i saw it didnt i

now 4 my next prediction its cat dk or me...just wait and see

cu.xx


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

OMG rees thats fantastic hun well done and congrats  You so deserve this! Wow what a xmas this board has had!

CU, I reckon u or cat will be next i have a feeling my time is feb! 

How is everyone this afternoon?x


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi DK,its funny you should say feb i have that feeling to...
ive still got that twins feeling to and i think it will be you me or cat 
when did you start to get that feeling dk

i carnt believe all the bfps...girls we have to stay positive for our 2009 bfps...it will happen for all of us 
cu.xx


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Cu? u have a feeling your going to be feb to? how weird is that! A few days been feeling that now since about the 23rd!

Its brill all these ^bfp^ so great news for everyone! 

Cu lil conconcerned as my chart has not detected ovulation yet x


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

DK not sure about your chart hunny as i dont no anything about charting temps 

ive so got my hopes up for a bfp the next 3 months   

cu.xx


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

DK ~ ive told ya not to worry about ur chart, im sure u need x amount of temps higher then the previous 6 n at the mo ur charts not like that so ov wont be detected but give it a couple of days! 

CU ~ how r u hun?! hope u had a good xmas! x

OI FO   lol x


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hiya girls.

Thanks for all your responses.TK,J&WM,DK,Rose.CU and all I have missed.

Tk I used a first response and it came up straight away both lines at the same time? dh still says got to confirm at the docters though? 

I just cannot breloive it,it has not sunk in,no wonder my boobies hurt and Im hungry all the time.

I have a clear blue aswell not sure when to do it so I can see the words!

TK I will need to do a ticker 

CU - You were right   how you doing hun?

Misty where are you today?


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Reesy do the cbd now lol! x Dont think docs confirm them any more, or atleast mine doesnt! they said they go go by the hpt u do urself! x

Misty ~ Have u tested again yet?! x


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

TK I'm back home from wales  missed you lots

Missed you all so much  just read 10 pages, wrote some things down so here goes

woop woop woop Rees and Misty    
well done gals, v happy for ya both

JWM in same boat as you hun, BFN, af came with full force xmas day 
clomid is making me feel a bit **** today, dizzy and sick
Hang in there J9 and Ser with the SE i get bad ones but if it works then worth it,

Hi ya Dill, DK and CU CONGRATES on getting engaged, my dh did the same on xmas day 2 years ago. 

well I feel S**t cloimd is doing its worse, and to top it off my teeth are still hurting lots, filling hasn't worked and its throbbing loads, dentists 

so what else have i missed,

much love Fire Opal x x x


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi fo, merry christmas hun hope you had a lovely time! Its going take u ages to read everything hehe!

Rees do the CB one now, if the FR come up that quick then the CB will dev show! OOOOOOOOOOO Excited waiting on the news!

Tk: I know hun im being silly, just its the first time in ages i have ov'd and had good size eggies i was so excited just a bit down now, il give it a few more days!

Cu hi cycle buddy! x


----------



## JamesBrown (Sep 7, 2005)

Hey

Hi FO - Sorry to hear about the clomid s/e, the tooth and that AF turning up  .  Hope christmas wasn't ruined by it all.  I can't remember if you missed anything else, there is so much activity on here.  Happy new year to you.  Hope you get that BFP next cycle.  

x


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi j9 how are you?merry christmas! X


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Oh my word, this place is like fertile city! CONGRATS to you, Rees.. how awesome must that have felt to put up a >>  << and it's all yours!!!!  

Come on girls.. I need to see more of those wonderful BFP signs flashing.. they are such a massive inspiration!!  

I am absolutely bombarding this board with babydust for everyone!!!!!


----------



## JamesBrown (Sep 7, 2005)

Hey DK - hope you are having a good evening and that your driving lesson went well today.  Merry Christmas to you also and happy new year!  I'm OK ta. Feel better about carrying on with clomid. Husband is back from his parents so just settling down to a film.  x


----------



## JamesBrown (Sep 7, 2005)

Hey Serenfach - I know, it is amazing!  I had a squiz at your diary.  I understand a lot of the stuff you say.  Fingers crossed you get that BFP.  When are you testing?x


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

J9 

Hell yeah, WOOHOO to all the BFP ladies!  It is amazing! Hey, you never know.. this place might be akin to that 'syndrome' [can't remember what they've called it??] where women who spend time with one another begin to move into one anothers af cycles.. Perhaps we're all be in a huge BFP cycle?! 

I'm due to test on 06/01, J9.. and already considering which test I'm going to get. I need to calm down, I think lol. I'm way off yet 
Thanks for your crossed fingers. Same to you, sweetie!

 << for you


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Seems v quiet tonight, 

I'll be off for an early night soon,  

fo


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

Congratulations Reesy Roo!!!
That's fantastic news, it made me cry with happiness  , although I was fairly certain that you were already UTD!!!! 
It's been an amazing month for BFPs.   there's more on here soon.
TK and Reesy Roo - my new bump buddies... I couldn't be in better company  
PS Serenfach - I think you could be right about us Clomid lasses being in the midst of a BFP cycle


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Hiya Misty.. another lovely BFP lady! 

Here's hoping about that BFP cycle, eh! I have a quick Q while I'm here, if anyone can help.. I had my 12 day scan last Monday, but that was it. They didn't give me an appt for any bloods to be done etc, instead they just asked me to call on the last day of my last [3rd cycle] of Clomid. Is that right?? I've been reading [oh have I ever.. about 100 different articles on about 1000 different sites!] and pretty much everyone is called for 21 day blood tests. So, I'm confused. I'm close to the day as it is and what with the New Year coming up, I don't know if anyone will be available to speak to at the hospital.

Any help, always appreciated!


----------



## JamesBrown (Sep 7, 2005)

Hi Serenfach

Hmmmmmm, I'm afraid I don't know.  I'm the other way round  .  i haven't been monitored during this, my first cycle but I had to do the day 21 blood test on Monday. I won't even get the results of that until Jan 29th.  Frustrating eh!  

I think the hospital staff should be around on Monday so if I was in your situation I'd call then.  

x


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Welcome Back FO​
Missed u loads  sorry to hear af got ya hun, hope it didn't spoil xmas 2 much n that u still managed to let ya hair down n enjoy urself! how was Wales?! hope u had a good xmas! x

DK ~ dont be down hun, im almost certain u have ov'd but the charts just not detected it yet!!! the pain u were describing sounded like ov pain so try n relax a bit  x how did ur driving lesson go?! x

J9 ~ hope ur alright hun 

Serenfach ~ hope ur alright babe! sorry i cant help with the scans as i never had them done but i was given a blood form when i got the first lot of clomid and was told to wait till i finished my 3rd cycle before having my day 21 done! I dont know if ur fertility clinic will be open tomorrow but i would try n ring them anyway n see what they say if ur still concerned! x I'll ask Cat to add u 2 the list of testers x

Misty ~ Oi Oi maybe baby bump buddie!!! have u done another test yet?! I think ur utd anyway if ur using the internet strips  dont worry about the line not being dark! i never got a dark line 

Reesy ~ my other bump buddy  have u done ur cbd yet?! dont be scared hun!!! if u have been getting bfp's on the strips & a FR then ur sure to get that precious word come up on the cbd! x x

Ren ~ Welcome to the clomid crazy room hun  dont worry about the s.e's hun there not that bad  beside they effect everyone different so u might be a lucky one who doesn't really suffer but still gets that magical BFP! x

J&WM hope ur alright! have u tested yet?! x

Take Care
TK x


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Morning girls only popping on quick im exhausted anouther restfull night,becuase I am weeing like mad and mega sore (.y.) making me uncomfotable but I am so happy cant stop thinking about it.

Ive done the clearblue today and is says pregnant!!     

Hiya Misty thanks for the congrats hun how are you feeling?

hiya TK,What symptoms do you have hun?

Does anyone know if you can have at least one cup of tea in the mornings when preggers?

Hiya FO Welcome back babes sorry your feeling rough opn clomid  how are you apart from that,good xmas?

Nik Nak where are you hiding? 

J&WM - How are you today?

Be back soon girls


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Woohoo Reesy now get rid of that horrible ttc ticker      

The symptoms i had were:
Strange feeling below my belly button.
Increased appetite,
Sore/ Sensitive nipples,
Tiredness (really bad)
Needing the loo....A lot 

U can have a cuppa in the mornings hun, i use to be coffee mad but now i only have 1 cup in the morning then hot ribena when i fancy a hot drink! x

Oh yeah, r u going to continue charting?! I did n it starting driving me mad, every time u temp goes down even a lil bit u worry so i would advise against it n just enjoy ur pregnancy hun   x


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

Morning ladies . . . gonna be a long one I warn you   Going to try to do personals but if I miss you then I'm sorry . . . seem to have missed loads.

Rees & Misty - How r the  ladies today? Has it sunk in yet? Get ur baby tickers up ladies.... it inspires me into believing it will happen!

FO - - got you too eh hon? I am now on cd3 what bout you?   

TK - Sounds like you are loving being UTD! Have you had any news on the scan yet?

DK - How ru you hon? Has ur chart detected ov yet?

J9 & Seren - How r you both today, sorry but i'm not upto speed, where abouts in ur cycle ru ? 

Ren - Welcome to the board hon, crazy bunch of ladies who help me through the best and worst of times with a laugh and a smile on my face!  

CanI pick ur brains? My friend has been ttc for 7yrs, lots of failed ivf, 2 ectopics and have not had any treatment since Oct (another failed ivf). She has a 27 - 28 day cycle and ov's naturally. She tests routinely for ectopics, and last night on one of my cheap internet strips she had an in your face  . . .  well 4 actually. Then 2 faints. Her dh ran to tesco and bought all the brands they do.  on cbd, tesco own and normal clearblue. 

He then ran to sainsburys, first response  last night.

This was all using the same urine.

She tested early this morning using first response and some more of my internet strips, all  . . . Now I saw her  and they were not imagination lines   . . .  

She ov's about cd18 so today is 10dpo, but we can't understand why so many  's followed by so many  's . . . when I had my chem pg it took a few days for the hpt's to turn back to neg?

Any ideas would be great.

XX Nik


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Morning J&WM how r u hun?! sorry cant help with ur friend!!! maybe the shop tests aren't as sensitive as the internet strips (even tho they say some r) so that could be why shes getting bfn's on them. Wait a couple of days n tests again! x

Yep i am totally enjoying being utd! think the morning sickness is starting to creep in   had a bowl of crunchy nuts.... BIG mistake   no news on a scan yet! Got the midwife Tues, ask her about it if no good then def gonna get a private one done in the new year   x

Reesy where u gone?! x


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

Hi Rees - - been researching for you online bout tea drinking while UTD and there's no definitive answer I can find. 

From my own experience I drank 3- 4 cups a day and both my boys were fine! 

Have you thought about decaf hon?

XX Nik


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi ladies!

How are we all this morning?

Tk hun am a lil worried as temp has gone up again but still not detected ov? i have a + on a test but chart not changed and have been rising good  Not sure what is going on i dont thinki hav ov'd   x


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

TK - - - I am good ta . . . bit down bout this ttc lark but only cos it's beginning of another cycle    . . . and cos it's another yr spent trying!

Def get the scan done it'll be worth it to see your beanie!

With my friend I thought the same bout the tests being diff brands but am confused bout the strips saying neg today!?!? 

Morning sickness is good hon    No seriously hahahaha! It shows good levels of hcg which is what we want you to have!

To all the UTD ladies, any tips on drinking or eating certain things?

XX Nik


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

hi DK, just tried to look at ur chart but couldn't see any temps hon? What day was ur + opk? Think you have to have 3 temps above coverline for ff to detect ov?

If you have a link I'll have a look at ur chart?

XX Nik


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

When u click on my chart hun u have to press look in f fior some reasonits weird like that!

I have about 5 or 6 above one drop temp  x x


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hiya Dk, dont worry about it! u need to wait a couple of days n see what happens. Ov isnt normally detected straight away! x how r u anyway?! x

J&WM ~ not sure about the neg on the strips then   x


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

Hi DK . . . still can't get it . . . blonde sorryyyyyyyy  

Your chart that comes up is 12/10/2008  . . . where do I go next?

TK -  me too am confused for her . . . 

XX Nik


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

J&WM ~ r u sure its ur friend n not u?!    x


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

Dk  - - have just added you as a friend request on ff . . . maybe I'll be able to see it that way? Don't know whether you need to log in to accept?

TK - - - I WISH!!! Not me. . . . big heavy  . . . took clomid yesterday, got enough for today so fingers crossed rest arrive tomorrow!
Otherwise am bxxgered!  

have u managed to look at DK's chart hon?

XX Nik


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Jwm: When u get to the chart click on the bottom says lookin celicus! Youl see it then!

I have 6 temps higer than one so surely i should of ov'd? I so know i have not  

TK im ok hun thank you, you and bumpy? its so hard not to worry though! finally though o its going to happen and bloody chart dont change!    x x


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

Ok I got it!!!!!

Looking at it i'd say it's cos ur baseline was high . . probably because of the clomid. Common se is that it raises bbt the days you take it. What day was ur + opk again? looking at chart and ignoring the pre ov bit I'd guess ov at cd14? Since then clear temp rise with another jump up today. 

Does ff detect ov if not vip?

XX Nik


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

Just checked and it does detect ov  . . . 

XX Nik


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

At the begging of cycle i had flu hun thats y my temp was high thats what i was saying to dh this morning i was hoping it was, I was hoping that big drop was when it happened.. I am a VIP on there still got 2weeks left yet hehe! God what is happening to me!  

Where is the red lines hun?x


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

Don't panic hon . . . did you tick the fever box? That will make a HUGE difference if you tick that AND illness. If it distrubed ur sleep make sure you put it in. Alternatively work out how much of a fever you had and reduce temps by that?

I'd try ticking the boxes first!

Let me know when ur done and i'll have another look.


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

DK on all my charts ff has detected ov the day AFTER my temp drop..... 

XX Nik


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Ok changed all the boxes!   no differnece!

Do you think i could of done something to turn the chart off? x


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Jwm: I have manually changed it, can you tel me if i have done it right please! Makes me about 6DPO thats about right? X


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi there ladies

so glad to be back home and able to talk to you all again,

 feeling really ill today, sick, really dizzy, head ache. back to 50mg and its really kicking in,  

so happy for you Rees   you deserve it.

Feeling a bit left behind at the mo, spose thats the way with these sites, just as you get lots of BFP and go on to other topics, new girls come along, have a feeling I'll be an old skool girl for a while, 
JWM you and me now hun

Hows you DK  

fo


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

DK . . . sorry was over the road with my friend testing (her that is) again! Still nothing which is really odd!

Ur chart looks good hon and if you think it's right i'd leave it! 8 days til testing then!      

FO - -  yes hon I feel the same, thrilled for those who've got their  just finding it hard to believe I'll ever get mine   Aug didn't help as I keep thinking that was it for me  

We'll be the old skool girls together! What cd you on?

XX Nik


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Afternoon FO sorry to hear ur not feeling 2 good   u wont be old skool for long....think ur bfp is just around the corner   ur got ur app next month havent u?! x

DK ~ glad to see u've got ur chart sorted now hun  

J&WM ~ was the test another bfn?! x

Cat hope ur alright hun   can u update the list please?! Serenfach ~ due to test 6th Jan, Misty & Ressy both  & FO


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

FO - sorry hon, couldn't see ur chart ticker when posting just seen it now!

CD5? I'm on cd3 so we can be cycle buddies hon?    

Think we need to remember that EVERYONE thinks it's never gonna happen for them, then look at this months wonderful success rate! Don't feel left behind hon, it's a journey which is taking us longer than others but with just as much chance of success!

TK - Very faint line but nothing like yesterday. I wonder if she conceived but tested as hcg going down if implantation not successful?

EVERYONE! Could we do alist somehow of tips on vits, food, drink, things to do and not to do! This'd be gr8 from the  ladies too as you obviously did something right!

XX Nik


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi FO.. not met you yet, so hello! 

Just wanted to say I had the se you are having - very unpleasant. I feel for you    I'm new to it all, so it hit me like a brick, but I know at the end of the day that the se don't last forever and with every cycle, comes opportunity for a miracle 

ps - We WILL have our BFP's, too!! Keep the faith, sisters!!


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

J&WM ~ strange  

cant say i did anything different this month if im honest. Except i found i was eating alot of eggs   but thats about it! x


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

tk: Yep i put the ov in manually? hope i choose the right day just did the one with lowest temp! Looks good 6DPO..Got pains in my right side today i reckon i may be ov again as i had smaller egg that gemma said might pop sun/mon so may thats the painif i didnt get the first   i get this one!

serenfach Hi hun dont think we have met!  

JWM: not good about your friend very weird! Im going to test on 6th of jan(10days) Not hopful though, dont think had enought BMS!!!!!     for jack hehe(joke)....

Fo hun dont worry il be old sckol with you, this is my 3rd month(2nd on clomid)! x


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

I know hun, just feeling sorry for my self a bit, 

we'll do this month together  

we off to clinic next tuesday, so will know whats next   

Hi Ser, welcome to the mad roller coaster that is clomid, Been on it 6 months but had to have a month off as felt so bad, then did a month of 25mg now back on 50mg, 

HI Dk   just feel like i'll be left behind, Merry xmas  

fo


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Doh.. I hit 'post' before I finished, above 

I wanted to add that both my bm's are pregnant - 6 weeks apart. I work with the one - it's so awkward - she sits next to me in the office, I have a lift to and fro work every day.. she lives just a few streets away from me. Things have become 'wierd' between me and my other friend.. I don't hear from her that much anymore and we're [were?] the oldest of friends. My friend, the one I work with, I love her dearly but she has NO idea what it is to have _tact_. She goes on and on about how they [her and the other] will be shopping together for baby clothes.. maybe even in hospital together as her first one went 7 weeks early and she was 6 weeks early with her second.. and then how they'll spend their 9 months on maternity leave, having fun, walking the babies in the park.. etc.

While I am over the moon for them both, I also feel sick to my stomach. My one friend only tried for 5 months and the other caught the month she stopped her pill. But you know, while I am envious and lonely [my niece is also expecting in Feb and we have 7 other young nieces and nephews in the family around us.. I've put enough on DH shoulders.. don't want to add it to my sisters shoulders as they have young kiddies.. so I have no one to talk to] and pretty much becoming desperate now, after 5 years ttc.. it is still inspirational to read/hear of BFP's for those of us who have struggled  

I know I am not alone, I know that how I feel is shared amongst thousands of other women, I know that I'm not nutty when I read stories of women who are nuttier than me lol.. it all helps me to believe that my time WILL come. Your time WILL come!

Best thing is, when it does happen, imagine the elation and excitement that women who never struggled, have and will miss out on. They will never know what it feels like to be one of us, to be someone who has wished and hoped and prayed for so long.. to finally have their prayers answered 

When my sister was trying for her second, her daughter suggested that maybe she didn't have a baby brother or sister yet, because _mammy had forgotten to open the windows upstairs and that's why the stork couldn't get in to give them his parcel_  
I now keep my windows are wide open!! lol   

 << a thousand giant bags of this to everyone!!


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Hiya DK    Nice to meet you! Honestly, this place is so so busy.. I am trying to keep up lol, but I am forgetting peoples names and posts etc all the time. Apologies in advance to anyone I have ignored.. blame my brain! It's only little, bless it  

A HUGE  for you, FO! Thanks for the welcome, too Xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

to those feeling low       that 2009 is your year for a lovely BFP   don't worry about doing personals all the time girls as it is hard to keep up ..  

If you can pm me if you want your test date adding to the list and I will add it for you  

I am bloated today and tired so being a lazy toad 

Cat x


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

HI ya cat

can you put me down as BFN

I should be testing about 20th of Jan 

fo


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Serenfach ur post put a tear in my eye   but i have to admit i admire ur positivity & i think the other girls might be able 2 take a leaf out of ur book! it is hard going through this ttc malarkey but like to said the women that find it so so easy dont, in a way appreciate it as much as we will!

Cat hope ur relaxing hun x never knowu might have a beanie getting ready 2 snuggle in


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Just looked at our testers list & 6 bfp's this month... thinks thats a record isnt it?! x


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Afternoon ladies,

Have been out back now but as my computer has a vrius will have to pop on and off.

Hey TK I have similar symptoms to you;

Strange feelings around belly botton
increased appititte
going to the loo ALOT
Tired aswell

but love it all the same no matter how tired I feel.

Tk I just cant stop thinking about it either can you?

Hiya Misty where are you hun?

J&WM - Thanks for looking it up for me about tea,i'll just have one or two a day then and squash,think I'll get some balckcurrent for hot drinks. Sorry your feeling doen hun? what are you up to today then babes? 

I have now done 12 tests all BFP,s think thats enough anway to see pregnant in words.


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi cat cycle buddy how are you? Im testing on jan 6th if you can add that please  thanks you! How are you?i feeling bloated and swollen today also! Glad i have someone having same as me!   for you!

Tk, How long after ov would the eggie inplant?its not always you have spotting is it as i dont remember spotting with jack on inplantion!

Does anyone know if i ov'd on the 22nd (left side) is it poss to be ov again today(the right side) when i went for my follie scan she said the left side was ready any mo but said the right side being 16mm could pop or not but if it did it would be sat/sun/mon and the pain i am having today fills like it again, is that possible?

Fo hun dont be silly you write anything you like we all here to help!   

Reese good afternoon hun how are you utd lady  Thats fantastic that you see the pregnant in words, how many weeks do you think you are? x


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi everybody....sorry fo,your feeling down but your time will come you have to stay positive   

hi dk,cat,tk,j&wm,and everybody else...im feeling positive for this month    feeling really tired,not sure why tho.

hows everybody?? 
dk,i was wondering the same bout ov>>>>>>>>


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hey dk 

I am not sure about ov hun I think they pop about the same time wouldnt they? as you dont ov twice? 

I spotted last sunday hun so a weel today but very tiny amount?

It feels great top be UTD TK and I reckon im 4 weeks and 4 days today,so in my 5th week?


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey CU my cycle buddy how are you today hun? where in essex are you? sorry if you told me! Im so glad your feeling  its good to be like that. me on the other hand am not, dont fill any diff at all to be honest, bit bloated and swollen belly but thats prob to much food, *TMI* am a lil constipated though!

xx


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Reesy ~ dont worry about the strange painy type feelings below the belly button, i did at first but they do settle down after a couple of days. Haven't had them as much recently but u do get the odd 1 & 2 here n there, its just the beanie settling in   no i cant believe it either, have kept the tests n keep looking at them   when i do the shopping i get sooooo tempted to get another test ''just to make sure'' but x amount of tests cant be wrong, besides the test line is starting to get darker then the control line lol x make an appointment with ur doc who will then make an appointment for u 2 see a midwife. The receptionist will tell u 2 wait! x 
Yep ur about 4w4d just looked at ur chart so due around the 2nd Sept   wheres u ticker?! x

DK ~ i think implantation happens between 7-10dpo x


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

serenfach we are testing on the same day hun! Any one else testing on the 6th? x

TK: ooooooooo I am 6DPO So should be happening any time(if it happens)...

Whats everyone plans for today? x


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks, TK   Without positivity with re to all this, I have nothing.. so >>   << all the way!! 

I don't know if thid helps anyone, but my nurse told me that your ovaries can contract sometimes, after ov. Maybe that's the pains you're feeling, DK??


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hey TK,

What is IMP hun?

I am going to call my clinic tomorrow morning as soon as it's open hun is it the docs I call or clinic?

Not worried about the pain hun I also keep looking at the tests,dying to tell someone though?have you told your mum and dad?


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

LMP is Last Menstrual Period! When i rang my clinic i was told it was the doctors i had to call so i presume it would be the same where u r. Where abouts in Berks r u?! my family lives in Slough! x

Yep ive told my mum x


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Hi girls

this is a warning that I will be creating a new thread in a bit 

For those new  please make sure you check out our Bun in the Oven threads for all of your questions, there is also a great thread in the trimesters called waiting for 1st scan
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=28.0

Cat did it 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=170152.0


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

New Home http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=170152.msg2688098#msg2688098

Sorry pc was playing silly beggars ..so took me longer than I thought it would !!

Cat x


----------

